# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007



## jPdF (1 Fev 2007 às 00:15)

Penso que ainda falta bastente...
Mas já se está a cozinhar alguma coisa!!!


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 00:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

As previsões por aqui, são simplesmente decepcionantes...


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 11:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem pessoal venham de lá essas tempestades e um boa ciclogénese para animar a malta.
O Jet está mais pra sul a 120h e com uma potência, vamos ter um Fevereiro à antiga 
Depois lá para o meio do mês poderá abrandar e deixar espaço para o    

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2007020100!!!step/


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 11:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

EPÁ ganda bicho vamos andar a nadar esperemos que o frio venha atrás dessa coisa   .


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2007 às 11:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> EPÁ ganda bicho vamos andar a nadar esperemos que o frio venha atrás dessa coisa   .



Grande bicho mesmo no dia 12... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2641.png
vamos lá a ver se em vez de nadar não é para afogar ...


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 12:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

O UKMO parece que ficou por sua conta esta manhã, mostrando a possibilidade de o atlântico ficar livre da Alta pressão, com os seus 4 potentes motores atrás com capacidade de mudar as coisas que andamos a ver nos modelos 
Vamos lá ver como evolui 
http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVP89.TIF


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 12:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem meus amigos,
Se se concretizar a previsão entre 120 a 168h (tendo em conta mais a fax chart) vamos ter graves problemas e para mim acho que será muito provável, talvez uma situação semelhante em Fev. de 78, espero que mudem para um enfraquecimento, o que não tems estado acontecer nas últimas 36h  
Vai ser um stormsurge devastador, nada vai parar o mar em alguns locais de risco e outros que supostamente não estão para as autoridades responsáveis pelo ordenamento da Orla costeira e território  
Ondas de 10 a 12m no NW peninsular  

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2007 às 12:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Seringador, é de facto mais perturbante do que interessante ....


----------



## RMira (1 Fev 2007 às 13:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

É de facto muito preocupante quando ao por exemplo abrir o site http://windguru.cz/int/index.php?sc=216 para a Tróia, perto de Setúbal, ventos de 70 Kph...fora os "gusts"  

Na altura do dia 24 de novembro de 2006 para comparação tinhamos aqui em Tróia wind speed = 45 kph!  

Realmente bastante preocupante...penso que amanhã será um dia chave por estar a apenas 120h do evento para se começar a ter em atenção esta depressão cavadissima!


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mirones disse:


> É de facto muito preocupante quando ao por exemplo abrir o site http://windguru.cz/int/index.php?sc=216 para a Tróia, perto de Setúbal, ventos de 70 Kph...fora os "gusts"
> 
> Na altura do dia 24 de novembro de 2006 para comparação tinhamos aqui em Tróia wind speed = 45 kph!
> 
> Realmente bastante preocupante...penso que amanhã será um dia chave por estar a apenas 120h do evento para se começar a ter em atenção esta depressão cavadissima!



PoiS é, se isto se vier a confirmar ui ui. Temos festa da grossa. Ondas de 10 m para troia, e ventos na ordem dos 70km/h


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2007 às 13:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 13:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> PoiS é, se isto se vier a confirmar ui ui. Temos festa da grossa. Ondas de 10 m para troia, e ventos na ordem dos 70km/h



Vento de 70km/h é o que há mais por aqui, mesmo em dias de sol. Embora ultimamente o vento ande mais calmo.


----------



## Nuno (1 Fev 2007 às 13:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Vento de 70km/h é o que há mais por aqui, mesmo em dias de sol. Embora ultimamente o vento ande mais calmo.



Pois mas ai e mais frequente Aqui não, e ainda mais acompanhado de chuva


----------



## RMira (1 Fev 2007 às 13:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Vento de 70km/h é o que há mais por aqui, mesmo em dias de sol. Embora ultimamente o vento ande mais calmo.



Pois Miguel mas por exemplo cá uns ventos de 45Km/h com rajas de 90/100 (dia 24/11/2006) já causam muitas dores de cabeça! Aqui em certas zonas de Setúbal algumas rajadas a rondar os 100km/h foram o suficiente para deixar um rasto de destruição em certas ruas...

Enfim, não quero imaginar com esses ventos estáveis e com gusts provavelmente muito superiores como vocês aí têm...digo isto por mim mas penso não estar só ao dizer isto "Portugal continental não está habituado a estes ventos e agitação marítima!"


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> Pois mas ai e mais frequente Aqui não, e ainda mais acompanhado de chuva



Concordo plenamente! Não sei se te lembras de um aviso de um furacão que ia passar por aqui? Acho que era o Gordon! Afinal nessa altura nada de especial fez por aqui, apenas umas rajadas de vento um pouco mais fortes. No entanto já em Novembro houve aqui uma grande tempestada que durou mais de uma hora com chuva intensa e continua, trovoadas e ventos fortes. Mas os Açores são assim   Uma caixinha de Surpresas


----------



## Mago (1 Fev 2007 às 14:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

os modelos a poucos dias antes retiram um pouco a força destes fenomenos, no entanto se vier umas boas chuvadas que não causem prejuizos são muito bem vindas... No entanto pela analise dos modelos neste momento é um pouco preocupante caso para alerta laranja.


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 14:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mirones disse:


> Pois Miguel mas por exemplo cá uns ventos de 45Km/h com rajas de 90/100 (dia 24/11/2006) já causam muitas dores de cabeça! Aqui em certas zonas de Setúbal algumas rajadas a rondar os 100km/h foram o suficiente para deixar um rasto de destruição em certas ruas...
> 
> Enfim, não quero imaginar com esses ventos estáveis e com gusts provavelmente muito superiores como vocês aí têm...digo isto por mim mas penso não estar só ao dizer isto "Portugal continental não está habituado a estes ventos e agitação marítima!"



Os ventos em áreas urbanas são muito mais perturbadores e potenciais destriudores, já que a edificação e falta de arborização facilitam a formação de tuneis de vento e por vezes como se ao virar da esquina ele parece uma corrente forte e sustentada


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 14:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mago disse:


> os modelos a poucos dias antes retiram um pouco a força destes fenomenos, no entanto se vier umas boas chuvadas que não causem prejuizos são muito bem vindas... No entanto pela analise dos modelos neste momento é um pouco preocupante caso para alerta laranja.



Espero bem que sim, mas na minha opinião já se torna enevitável, tanto já que todos os modelos, ensembles e as cartas sinópticas o mostram.
Conforme posicionam o jet e a sua força poderá levar a uma potencial ciclogenese mais a sul da Terra Nova e sem ant. no atlântico o caminho está aberto e só a 120 já se começa a desenhar


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Espero bem que sim, mas na minha opinião já se torna enevitável, tanto já que todos os modelos, ensembles e as cartas sinópticas o mostram.
> Conforme posicionam o jet e a sua força poderá levar a uma potencial ciclogenese mais a sul da Terra Nova e sem ant. no atlântico o caminho está aberto e só a 120 já se começa a desenhar



eu estou um bocado ceptico que o gfs na hora H irá tirar potencia e precipitação, aliás como sempre


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 14:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> eu estou um bocado ceptico que o gfs na hora H irá tirar potencia e precipitação, aliás como sempre



Mas aqui não é só o GFS a criar potencial para uma situação clássica de Fevereiro


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2007 às 14:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Mas aqui não é só o GFS a criar potencial para uma situação clássica de Fevereiro



a concretizar e uma situação de muita chuva e vento fortes, neve so para as terras altas es da minha opiniao? ou preves algo mais serio?


----------



## RMira (1 Fev 2007 às 14:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Os ventos em áreas urbanas são muito mais perturbadores e potenciais destriudores, já que a edificação e falta de arborização facilitam a formação de tuneis de vento e por vezes como se ao virar da esquina ele parece uma corrente forte e sustentada



Exactamente!


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> eu estou um bocado ceptico que o gfs na hora H irá tirar potencia e precipitação, aliás como sempre



Mas aqui não é só o GFS a criar potencial para uma situação clássica de Fevereiro 


Gosto de ver esta projecção apesar de não confiar muito  
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2007012700.weeks_01-04.gif


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2007 às 17:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem,
para sábado o sul e interior do território pode ver alguma animação convectiva e depois dias e dias de precipitação e vento, gosto muito desta run , mais pelo indicio que está a dar uma ausência total do Ant. dos Açores e a linha do jet e da ciclogenese na nossa direcção, somente um nucleo de altas pressões no NE da Europa que não sei o que irá desencadear 
Mas ainda muita coisa pode mudar e por um lado espero que mude, por noutro não    

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem parece então cada vez mais certo k os populares da Costa da Caparica irão ver as dunas dos pontos críticos a não resistirem á força do mar, em especial a praia de São João...


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2007 às 18:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Lá se foi a entrada de NW para a quinta-feira, dia 8....

Pelo menos vem precipitação que também faz falta


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Que venha para ai o altântico todo para cima de nos que a agua faz falta e o vento só ajuda a tornar as coisas mais excitantes.


----------



## tozequio (1 Fev 2007 às 19:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aí vem as mínimas acima de 10ºC 

Só gosto de chuva se tiver    , de resto


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2007 às 19:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



tozequio disse:


> Aí vem as mínimas acima de 10ºC
> 
> Só gosto de chuva se tiver    , de resto



vais ver que voltam a meter o frio aliás eles adiaram para dia 16, os modelos andam todos trocados, agora já se sabe ora tiram ora poem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2007 às 20:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estava com ganas d chegar a casa para ver as evoluções e... foi-se né?   Era bom demais! Ainda temos mais mes e meio de inverno, não percam as esperanças! No accuweather... preveem chance para Chaves, se bem que isto pode alterar a qualuer momento... Mas é uma Chance... Viva Tras os Montes...


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2007 às 20:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Estava com ganas d chegar a casa para ver as evoluções e... foi-se né?   Era bom demais! Ainda temos mais mes e meio de inverno, não percam as esperanças! No accuweather... preveem chance para Chaves, se bem que isto pode alterar a qualuer momento... Mas é uma Chance... Viva Tras os Montes...



se for por esse ponto de vista a covilha tb tem neve mas nao acredistes neles pois só não metem neve em faro pk pareçe mal  
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO006|COVILHA&metric=1


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2007 às 21:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

                            Enfim? mas foi para onde? Espanha? França? Alemanha! O Costume!!!


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2007 às 22:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Espero estar enganado mas quarta e quinta feira podemos ser abalados por um forte temporal com todas as letras...


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2007 às 23:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A última saída do GFS regressou ao dilúvio para o dia 8.
Bem, ainda faltam muitos dias, e até lá ...


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O GFS realmente está espectacular  
Uma sucessão de Oestes/Noroestes digna dos Invernos antigos


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2007 às 11:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> O GFS realmente está espectacular
> Uma sucessão de Oestes/Noroestes digna dos Invernos antigos



Sem dúvida Minho 
 Cada vez a coisa está melhor para o fim do mês... e qual é a diferença em relação ao GFS?  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2007 às 12:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas

As fax chart já foram actualizadas e em 24h a linha 528dam viaja perto de 2220km do paralelo long. 40 até ao 20º e mantem-se no paralelo 50º Latitude, e vê-se uma alta pressão a querer nascer na escandinávia   

E dá-me a impressão que o monstro poderá descer mais para sul no dia 08 e 09 como ECM tende a mostrar mas mm este está a mudar muito...
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack3a.html
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack4a.html

Temp. Mar vejam o estreio entre a islândia e a grone.  
está a passar-se uma coisa que já não acontecia há muitos anos vamos ver se se cumpre. 
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack5.html


----------



## tozequio (2 Fev 2007 às 12:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Sem dúvida Minho
> Cada vez a coisa está melhor para o fim do mês... e qual é a diferença em relação ao GFS?
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Já vou preparar o trenó para o Caramulo


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 13:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



tozequio disse:


> Já vou preparar o trenó para o Caramulo



Esperemos que sim.....


----------



## ACalado (2 Fev 2007 às 14:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

os modelos ja começaram a divergir entre eles e o gfs já nao mostra a Iso 0 a afectar-nos pelo menos nesta saida  espero que voltem a meter o frio


----------



## Senador (2 Fev 2007 às 14:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ontem sobre Leon tinham para o final da semana uma -2 hoje nem 0 tem...  
É certo que ainda falta muito mas ja me desanimou  
Quanto á precipitação também tiraram bastante!!


----------



## ACalado (2 Fev 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Senador disse:


> Ontem sobre Leon tinham para o final da semana uma -2 hoje nem 0 tem...
> É certo que ainda falta muito mas ja me desanimou
> Quanto á precipitação também tiraram bastante!!



pois mas isso é sempre assim ate chegar o dia anda as voltas com os modelos, mas penso que desta será mesmo a sério os dias decisivos  vao ser domingo e  segunda pois ai já existe pouca margem de erro


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Fev 2007 às 16:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguém me sabe dizer a tendência para o tempo que vais estar no Carnaval?
Seringador?


----------



## Mago (2 Fev 2007 às 17:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Que decepção de modelos para 6,7,8 de Fevereiro, acho que vou deixar de os consultar, retiraram a precipitação quase toda, só deixaram dia 8 e já estou a suspeitar que também irá ser retirada.... 
Pode ser que me engane....


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2007 às 18:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Angelstorm disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer a tendência para o tempo que vais estar no Carnaval?
> Seringador?



Boas já actualizei a previsão no blog e agora respondendo à tua pergunta, penso que será húmido, mas poderá mudar espero é que já venha algum frio à mistura para o FDS 17/18 a ver vamos e para a semana já lanço uma previsão sobre o Carnaval.

Pessoal não esperava nenhuma situação de neve nas terras altas até ao Carnaval, portanto se ela, já excederá as minha expectativas...
Os modelos andam muito mudáveis mas Gosto desta carta  
Pq será... 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt24.gif
Bom FDS


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Fev 2007 às 18:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Obrigado.
Apesar de tudo gostaria de ter um carnaval mais "seco", pois se for molhado, não haverá a mesma diversão.


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 18:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pffff... esta última saída do GFS para 7 ou 8 de Fevereiro .... duma tempestade brutal ainda finalizamos com um belo dia de praia  

E agora estão a prever muita precipitação para 14/15 de Fevereiro...

Mas estes modelos....


----------



## LUPER (2 Fev 2007 às 18:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> Pffff... esta última saída do GFS para 7 ou 8 de Fevereiro .... duma tempestade brutal ainda finalizamos com um belo dia de praia
> 
> E agora estão a prever muita precipitação para 14/15 de Fevereiro...
> 
> Mas estes modelos....



Quase que apostava que a partir de amanhã recomeçam a colocar o que tiraram


----------



## Santos (2 Fev 2007 às 19:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A sensação que transparece quando seguimos as saídas dos modelos, é que não lidam bem com determinadas situações, pelo que muitas vezes nem de uma tendência se trata.
Sera que faltarão algumas variaveis não previstas ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 19:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Angelstorm disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer a tendência para o tempo que vais estar no Carnaval?
> Seringador?



Muita neve, tanta que não poderá haver Carnaval na Linhaceira   

Olha que na tua assinatura onde tens o link do blog sobre o teu carnaval, está com um erro a direcção que tem é esta: http://www.carnavaldalinhaceira.blogspot.com:D/ ou seja com o " /"  



Seringador disse:


> (...) Os modelos andam muito mudáveis mas Gosto desta carta
> Pq será...
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt24.gif
> Bom FDS



Não sei... talvez por aqueles anticiclones estarem posicionados na Escandinávia e Europa central   



Vince disse:


> Pffff... esta última saída do GFS para 7 ou 8 de Fevereiro .... duma tempestade brutal ainda finalizamos com um belo dia de praia
> 
> E agora estão a prever muita precipitação para 14/15 de Fevereiro...
> 
> Mas estes modelos....



É o habitual Vince .

Essa imagem está um espectáculo, hehehe, vamos enviá-la para o GFS!


----------



## ACalado (2 Fev 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

por estas e por outras e que nao devemos criar muitas espectativas mas como disse as saidas de domingo e segunda sao cruciais, quando as vir logo comento


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 21:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Esquecendo o médio e o longo prazo, será que ao menos haverá animação no Algarve esta madrugada ?






Pelo menos em Marrocos desde as 17:00h tem havido trovoadas...


----------



## ACalado (2 Fev 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

mais uma actualização do gfs e mais uma vez passa tudo ao lado  
já é costume


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Amigos ha um proverbio que diz... Se a candelaria chora o inverno vai embora, se a candelária rir o inverno esta oara vir... Creio k a candelária é o 1 de Fevereiro! Ela riu será??? Ou será o 1 de Março???


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

De tendência para termos uma tempestade muito boa ficamos com uma tendência para termos NADA  preferia que fosse esta tendência anteriormente e agora a tendência para tempestade mas somos um pais de azar como o slb esta noite


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2007 às 23:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Amigos ha um proverbio que diz... Se a candelaria chora o inverno vai embora, se a candelária rir o inverno esta oara vir... Creio k a candelária é o 1 de Fevereiro! Ela riu será??? Ou será o 1 de Março???



Sim é a 1 de Fevereiro.  
Aqui pelo minho há várias festas de aldeia por esta altura em honra à Senhora da Candelária


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 23:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> mas somos um pais de azar como o slb esta noite



Não me fales nisso.....


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Não me fales nisso.....


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2007 às 23:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mesmo sem o temporal deve haver alguma precipitação na próxima semana e isso já melhor que nada.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Fev 2007 às 13:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas

este link já tem mais um pouco mais de vento e ondas para a proxima semana depois de as ter tirado totalmente 

http://www.windguru.com/int/index.php?sc=185

este modelo tb nos dá alguma precepitação forte para o norte do pais principalmente

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/animation.pl?id=GFS&mdl=grads/gfs/europe/panel2&file=anim

este  para dia 8 chuva para todo o país ?????





por isso acho que vem ai alguma coisa nem que seja uns meros aguaçeiros acompanhados de vento moderado a forte com rajadas nas terras altas com temp media a rondar os 12º   bem o normal para variar 
    

abraços meteo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2007 às 14:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Quanta é quanta é??Ela que venha eu não tenho medo de ninguém...

Por mim que chova com fartura antes chuva que nada   

Quanto mais chuva meterem os modelos mais probablidades há de eles se concretizarem.


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2007 às 15:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Para a Madeira a próxima segunda prevê-se chuva possibilidade de trovoadas e vento forte.


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2007 às 16:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O último run do GFS das 12z confirma a chuva para 4ª/5ªfeira






E o INM espanhol também a prevê de forma moderada mas persistente, a começar pelo noroeste e a estender-se para todo o interior.

_DIA 7 (MIERCOLES)
EN GALICIA, SE PREVEN LLUVIAS MODERADAS Y PERSISTENTES QUE, CON
INTENSIDAD DEBIL A MODERADA, SE EXTENDERAN AL RESTO DEL CUADRANTE
NOROESTE Y CENTRO PENINSULAR Y, ES PROBABLE, QUE A ULTIMAS HORAS
SE EXTIENDAN A TODO EL AREA PENINSULAR, SALVO LAS COMUNIDADES
MAS ORIENTALES, DONDE SOLO SE PREVEN INTERVALOS NUBOSOS._


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Aqui por Melgaço todo seriam 45litros durante a semana. Nada mal...


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nenhuma melhora de especial nos modelos...
No entanto, acho interessante onde se vai colocar o anticiclone apesar de isso não favorecer o nosso amigo Rogério 

É uma situação muito propícia a NW e como tal, propícia a neve Qualquer desvio  do Jet  a sul e temos a festa montada


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2007 às 23:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O frio a 850hpa parece que vai rebentar todo em cima de nos


----------



## jPdF (4 Fev 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estou a ficar tristes com estes modelos...
Nada de novo...ora mete motivação e deixa toda  a gente euforica ora volta a tirar como tem feito sempre...uma decepção...
e o inverno está quase a acabar


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2007 às 14:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A partir de quarta feira que vem o GFS é de sonho até ao fim da previsão mas falta muito tempo  na próxima saída passa dos 80 aos 8...espero que não e tenhamos bastante actividade a partir de 7


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2007 às 18:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Confirma-se um certo recuo do anticiclone para sul o que nos dará umas entradas de NW, bastante chuva, muito vento e neve em cotas acima dos 900/1000 metros. Isto com a ajuda preciosa de um anticlone sobre a Escandinávia.
A acompanhar a consistência do GFS desta saída com as próximas, mas já é inevitável a chuva, em maior quantidade no norte e centro e em menor no sul. Temperaturas próprias para a época.

*Meteograma do Porto*







*Meteograma de Lisboa*


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2007 às 22:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

estes senhores que se decidam ora metem ora tiram frio, mas com esta saida fiquei um pouco mais esperançado para ver neve acima dos 700m  
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=120&mode=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=120&mode=2
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=1


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2007 às 23:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Muito bons os modelos para termos algo tipo Outono passado    chuva com fartura para todos com possiveis ciclogeneses por perto


----------



## Seringador (5 Fev 2007 às 10:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Virá chuva e vento forte principalmente a partir do dia 08 e isso já ninguém nos tira  , 
Osmesmo já mostram que poderá vir humidade e frio para O Carnaval (como já tinha indicado ao Angelstorm) era bom se fosse concretizado por isso é que ensistia na data encontro para FDS 17/18  mas...  , vamos ver se adia e vai para o seguinte.... hehehehee 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (5 Fev 2007 às 10:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas

esta carta Promete como gosto de ver o H na Escandinávia... espero que se aguente... o Inverno ainda vai começar está mais encaracolada do que a anterior...   
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack2a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack3.gif


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Fev 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Virá chuva e vento forte principalmente a partir do dia 08 e isso já ninguém nos tira  ,
> Osmesmo já mostram que poderá vir humidade e frio para O Carnaval (como já tinha indicado ao Angelstorm) era bom se fosse concretizado por isso é que ensistia na data encontro para FDS 17/18  mas...  , vamos ver se adia e vai para o seguinte.... hehehehee
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700




É só um dia depois que peço, só um diazinho...


----------



## Seringador (5 Fev 2007 às 11:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Angelstorm disse:


> É só um dia depois que peço, só um diazinho...



Mas era fixe nevar e a sambar...  

Pode existir hipótese de nevar acima dos 800/100m nos Açores, olhando para esta carta sinóptica 

http://85.214.49.20/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Seringador (5 Fev 2007 às 11:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem a lonto termo existe consonância entre os modelos, embora com algumas diferenças no aumento da pressão a NE da Europa 

O VP está no caminho ideal, mas temos de aguardar desenvolvimentos, pq com a volatilidade dos modelos nunca se sabe o que pode surgir...  

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

O UKMO mostra potencial
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2007020506&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=048hr


----------



## Senador (5 Fev 2007 às 14:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas Seringador, isto tá mau para nós Peninsula Ibérica... tinha tirado uns dias para ir a San-Isidro (Leon) na quinta e na sexta e já vi que é melhor cancelar para não ir para lá apanhar chuva... é a pior coisa que te pode acontecer numa estância... se ainda fosse neve... eu sei que a probabilidade de nevar a 1600m na cordilheira Cantábrica é grande, mas mesmo assim não quero arriscar. Estive a ver o meteograma para a cidade e as temperaturas em altitude estão muito elevadas... mas por outro lado o INM está a dar cotas de 1100/1200 metros para esses dias...
Em que é que ficamos?
Alguém me ajuda nesta previsão?

Abraços


----------



## Serrano (5 Fev 2007 às 14:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Parece que nos próximos dias a Serra da Estrela poderá receber uma boa camada de neve, pelo menos acima dos 1.600/1.700 msnm deverá estar garantido o reforço de "stock"...


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 14:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Serrano disse:


> Parece que nos próximos dias a Serra da Estrela poderá receber uma boa camada de neve, pelo menos acima dos 1.600/1.700 msnm deverá estar garantido o reforço de "stock"...



amigo conterraneo temo que nao seja bem assim pois as temperaturas a partir de quarta irao aumentar muito   penso que irá cair chuva la bem no cimo da torre


----------



## Senador (5 Fev 2007 às 14:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

spiritmind my friend, tá a sair uma previsão para San Isidro para a mesa 5 sff  

Muito Obrigado


----------



## Senador (5 Fev 2007 às 14:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Parece que só lá para dia 15 é que iremos ter de novo uma entrada fria com precipitação... a ver vamos


----------



## Santos (5 Fev 2007 às 15:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> amigo conterraneo temo que nao seja bem assim pois as temperaturas a partir de quarta irao aumentar muito   penso que irá cair chuva la bem no cimo da torre



Amigo Spiritmind, temo que tenhas razão, e a neve que existe deverá desaparecer.
Mesmo a longo prazo as coisas não parecem ser muito favorávies, esperemos que aconteça o contrário.


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 15:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Senador disse:


> spiritmind my friend, tá a sair uma previsão para San Isidro para a mesa 5 sff
> 
> Muito Obrigado



ora aqui esta


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Santos disse:


> Amigo Spiritmind, temo que tenhas razão, e a neve que existe deverá desaparecer.
> Mesmo a longo prazo as coisas não parecem ser muito favorávies, esperemos que aconteça o contrário.



vamos ver agora a proxima run a ver se a coisa melhora um pouco, eles nao 2 painel até lá tem uma coisa engraçada mas como é obvio ate lá retiram tudo   como sempre


----------



## Senador (5 Fev 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> ora aqui esta



Muito obrigado, é quase garantido que fique... estão uma porcaria.. além disso essas previsões são para o ponto mais alto da estância,e mesmo assim não são nada animadoras... não espero grande alteração nos proximos dias.
Abraço


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2007 às 15:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Senador disse:


> Muito obrigado, é quase garantido que fique... estão uma porcaria.. além disso essas previsões são para o ponto mais alto da estância,e mesmo assim não são nada animadoras... não espero grande alteração nos proximos dias.
> Abraço



pois para a base da estancia ainda sao piores  desta nem os espanhois escapam


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2007 às 15:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vi agora a meteo na TVE e vem aí mta chuva de facto principalmente no noroeste peninsular, ouseja Galiza, Minho e Tras-os-Montes, mas apartir de quarta as temperaturas disparam, neve acima dos 1300m no norte peninsular. Situação tipica de Inverno humido na Peninsula!


----------



## Seringador (5 Fev 2007 às 17:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Neve só perto do Carnaval, antes não espero ( abaixo dos 1400m pelo que adiava uma ida ao Cantábrico, pq mesmo que caia, vai ser efémera ou pouca, pq basta chover uns milimetros depois de ter acumulado, para fazer desaparecer...) e depois vai começar o Inverno à antiga a partir da 2ª quinzena (não vendo os modelos... 

esta saída para o Angelstorm é que é um pesadelo.... 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt12.gif

Mas bastam mais  ou menos umsa 12h a esta distância e pode safar-se...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2007 às 22:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Para aqui os modelos metem cada vez mais agua    

http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/gens_display.php?x=&y=&run=6&lat=38.45&lon=-9.15&type=0


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2007 às 10:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vamos ter uma boa tempestade...  Isto vai ser ao rubro...

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem a sucessão de depressões associadas a sistemas frontais vai ficar por cá uns bons dias, pelo menos pela forma como o jet está a sair da costa Leste dos USA 
penso que vai ser um tipico Fevereiro chuvoso e ameno de início e depois.... 
Por enquanto continuo a gostar do ECM o gfs a partir das 144h não dá uma pra caixa 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...500_t850!pop!od!oper!w_z500t850!2007020600!!/


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Para o Carnaval poderá ser uma situação de grande instabilidade associada a frio em altitude, mas que poderá ser um dia de transição faz-me lembrar 1983 e depois uns dias depois voilá... 

Para recordar...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1983/Rrea00119830209.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1983/Rrea00119830210.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1983/Rrea00119830212.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1983/Rrea00119830213.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1983/Rrea00119830214.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Para o Carnaval poderá ser uma situação de grande instabilidade associada a frio em altitude, mas que poderá ser um dia de transição faz-me lembrar 1983 e depois uns dias depois voilá...
> 
> Para recordar...
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1983/Rrea00119830209.gif
> ...



Tu não comeces a dar esperanças ao pessoal, que depois toda a gente quer neve em casa já!  
Mas lá que era lindoooo isso sem a menor dúvida! 

Para já, têm ali uma hipótese boa lá para 17, 18 e 19 de Fevereiro. Pelo menos o Norte e Centro a cotas médias podem ter alguma animação!


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 12:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu não comeces a dar esperanças ao pessoal, que depois toda a gente quer neve em casa já!
> Mas lá que era lindoooo isso sem a menor dúvida!



foi só para reviver


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 14:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem os H surgem como cogumelos a N 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack1a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2007 às 14:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A chuva já não deve fugir, mas neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela ainda tenho dúvidas, se bem que os vizinhos espanhóis colocam cota suficiente para que isso aconteça. Ainda há muita neve acima dos 1600 msnm, e até mais baixo em zonas de sombra.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 14:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu neste momento o que mais quero é chuva porque o país já está um bocado seco já não chove como deve ser á que tempos e tambem quero estrear a minha estação a uma tempestade   .A neve depois logo se vê a chuva que ai vem vai preparar o terreno.

Ela que venha    bem se precisa.


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 14:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem parece que estes  dias que aí vêm vão rebentar com o cordão dunar são 4/5 dias com ondulação prevista acima dos 5 metros  
http://www.windguru.com/int/index.php?sc=48963


----------



## Mago (6 Fev 2007 às 16:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Seringador tu por dia analisas uma quantidade impressionante de modelos diferentes, mas é bom pois muitos desconheço, até já aprendi algumas coisas, cada vez se torna mais interessante, embora muitos modelos colocam expectativas e falham como as notas de 500 euros no meu bolso.


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 17:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mago disse:


> Seringador tu por dia analisas uma quantidade impressionante de modelos diferentes, mas é bom pois muitos desconheço, até já aprendi algumas coisas, cada vez se torna mais interessante, embora muitos modelos colocam expectativas e falham como as notas de 500 euros no meu bolso.



Sim, analiso cerca de 8/9 difrentes fora as diferentes variáveis climatológicas que cada um contem, mas uns é mais para rir do que outros...
Para rir não vai estar o Atlântico pq ele vem com a sua cavalaria ondulada a dizer "Coastal erosion here I came!    

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 17:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Perto dos 100mm para os próximos 5/6 dias

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png

O vento no dia 09 vai ser forte


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2007 às 17:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Perto dos 100mm para os próximos 5/6 dias
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
> 
> O vento no dia 09 vai ser forte



e para o carnaval amigo seringador ainda acreditas numa nevada


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> e para o carnaval amigo seringador ainda acreditas numa nevada



Acredito que venha chuva com mais algum frio depois o frio e gosto desta carta para a estratosfera 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/stratosphere/strat_a_f/gif_files/gfs_t100_nh_f168.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2007 às 17:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Perto dos 100mm para os próximos 5/6 dias
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
> 
> O vento no dia 09 vai ser forte



Em VRSA, na minha previsao espero que caiam entre os 35 a 50mm no dia 8/9!!

O vento devera rondar uma media de 50 a 60km/h no dia 8 e dia 9 uma media de 70 a 80km/h em open space!! As rajadas poderao ser algo violentas em open space o que estimo que rondem por vezes os 110km/h!!

Trovoada...essa sim vamos ter um bom espetaculo em quase todo o pais!!

E nao so...devido á caracteristica desta frente que sera a direcçao dela de NW para SE -- Optimo para a ocorrencia de Tornados na Regiao Sul--Alentejo e Algarve!!


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 17:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Acredito que venha chuva com mais algum frio depois o frio e gosto desta carta para a estratosfera
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/stratosphere/strat_a_f/gif_files/gfs_t100_nh_f168.gif




A ver vamos tenho confiança de que possa surgir uma surpresa pelo menos para as terras altas para perto do Carnaval, pode é ser adiado mas não sei não...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Fev 2007 às 18:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Parece que a nossa menina ganhou força...  





Ultima imagem...


----------



## Senador (6 Fev 2007 às 20:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> A ver vamos tenho confiança de que possa surgir uma surpresa pelo menos para as terras altas para perto do Carnaval, pode é ser adiado mas não sei não...



era adiar para o fim de semana do caramulo!! Ficavamos todos presos lá em cima


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pelo IM tá tudo calmo não se vai passar nada nas próxmias horas essencialmente pela parte do vento e da ondulação.

O costume nos até temos uma costa muito bem protegida contra grandes vagas tempestuosas.

Os alertas só amanhã e é se calhar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pelo IM tá tudo calmo não se vai passar nada nas próxmias horas essencialmente pela parte do vento e da ondulação.
> 
> O costume nos até temos uma costa muito bem protegida contra grandes vagas tempestuosas.
> 
> Os alertas só amanhã e é se calhar...



É a este tipo de actitude completamente passivas que eu me refiro, quando mostro indignação perante o IM.  

Acham normal? ninguém os chama à pedra? Eu realmente não sei de que valem avisos encima do acontecimento! Mais uma refiro que o SNBPC tem de ser um organismo de prevenção muito mais que de socorro. Activem os avisos caramba .

É como as previsões para amanhã , para o Sul nada se passa  

Até vou colocar aqui o mapa, amanhã ao final do dia pego nele e comparamos com o que realmente aconteceu...


----------



## Nuno (7 Fev 2007 às 00:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Dias 24/25 de novembro de 2006, o tal temporal que tivemos.

http://www.windguru.cz/int/historie...cp=1&ptcdc=1&pmwindspd=1&odeslano=1&model=gfs

Proximos dias: http://www.windguru.cz/int/index.php?sc=216  ( O vento esta em nós, mudem para km/h, para poderem comparar com o link de cima

Direçao do vento quase igual, o vento um pouco menos forte, a wave muito mais pequena


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 00:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Espero que este mapa se concretize amanha o GFS teria de rebaixar mais aquele depressão a norte da Galiza para termos festa com vento muito forte e muito chuva que a teremos na mesma


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 01:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> É a este tipo de actitude completamente passivas que eu me refiro, quando mostro indignação perante o IM.
> 
> Acham normal? ninguém os chama à pedra? Eu realmente não sei de que valem avisos encima do acontecimento! Mais uma refiro que o IBPC tem de ser um organismo de prevenção muito mais que de socorro. Activem os avisos caramba .
> 
> ...



boas kim quem e o IBPC??? 
e tens razao já deviam ter lançado alertas (amarelo pelo menos)


----------



## Mago (7 Fev 2007 às 01:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Calma que amanha acho que ainda não é o dia critico, ate me parece que o GFS retirou um pouco de precipitação amanha, os dias potentes parecem ser 8 e 9.


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Fev 2007 às 01:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> boas kim quem e o IBPC???
> e tens razao já deviam ter lançado alertas (amarelo pelo menos)



E achas que eu sei  Não faço am+inima ideia, esse kimcarvalho escreve com cada uma!!!  

  Nem eu sei que nó mental consegui dar!  Queria escrever SNBPC.  



Mago disse:


> Calma que amanha acho que ainda não é o dia critico, ate me parece que o GFS retirou um pouco de precipitação amanha, os dias potentes parecem ser 8 e 9.



Sim eu sei, mas já deviam estar a avisar ou não? O pico será d madrugada, não acham!?


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 03:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> E achas que eu sei  Não faço am+inima ideia, esse kimcarvalho escreve com cada uma!!!
> 
> Nem eu sei que nó mental consegui dar!  Queria escrever SNBPC.
> 
> ...



era so um Preciosismo mas nao culpes os senhores pois nestes casos eles so dao o alerta conforme a informação que recebem do INM, se calhar o INM disse que não havia caso para avisos  é uma situação normal para a época devem dizer eles


----------



## redragon (7 Fev 2007 às 09:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Como sempre...os espanhóis estão com quase todo o país em alerta...e nós...
Como curiosidade a minha vizinha Estremaduda espanhola está com alerta laranja e a minha zona (Elvas) não está nem com amarelo...é da fronteira...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 11:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

ALERTA TEMPESTADE

As minhas previsoes em VRSA(e pelo pais fora o panorama e identico);

Precipitaçao: 50mm A 70mm;

Temperatura max prevista: 16Cº

Temperatura min prevista: 13Cº

Trovoada: Intensa;

Vento: Forte a muito forte 85 a 100km/h;

Rajada Max prevista 135km/h;

Possiblidade de Tornados: Media;

Possiblidade de cheias: Elevada;

Possiblidade de neve: Muito reduzida ou nula;

Possiblidade de Granizo: Elevada;


Malta.... Camaras a postos!!!

  Vai ser do Melhor!!


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2007 às 11:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A malta do Estofex não prevê fenónomos extremos em lado nenhum.








> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Wed 07 Feb 2007 06:00 to Thu 08 Feb 2007 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Tue 06 Feb 2007 18:43
> Forecaster: GATZEN
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 11:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> A malta do Estofex não prevê fenónomos extremos em lado nenhum.



Amanha certamente lançam qualquer coisa!! eles o que fazem e diario...e podendo mudar durante o dia!! aguardemos!!


----------



## Mago (7 Fev 2007 às 11:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

]ToRnAdO [ calma amigo... que sensacionalismo,  aí para o Sul nem deve chover muito, aliás vai ser um dia normal de chuva de Inverno.

Chuva Moderada e ventos moderados a fortes no litoral e terras altas...
Já aqui devia era de estar....nunca mais chove


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mago disse:


> ]ToRnAdO [ calma amigo... que sensacionalismo,  aí para o Sul nem deve chover muito, aliás vai ser um dia normal de chuva de Inverno.
> 
> Chuva Moderada e ventos moderados a fortes no litoral e terras altas...
> Já aqui devia era de estar....nunca mais chove



Epah...eu to calmo...

Sim tambem vivo no litoral!!!

Sim o bixo é grande e ira passar por aqui!!

Sim...A chuva ja vem a camino...e pelo radar parece que vem mais a Sul!!

No Algarve o melhor vai ser no Sotavento!!! e vai ser no inicio da noite / madrugada!!


Estado do Mar a esta hora: 1 a 1,5 de ondulaçao reais e a aumentar!! Sera mau sinal??  

Mago na boah


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;28713 disse:
			
		

> Epah...eu to calmo...
> 
> Sim tambem vivo no litoral!!!
> 
> ...



tornado o radar de coruche nao funciona por isso e que estas a ver mais precipitaçao a sul  ela até vem mais a norte  andas distraido  
http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 12:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> tornado o radar de coruche nao funciona por isso e que estas a ver mais precipitaçao a sul  ela até vem mais a norte  andas distraido
> http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif



Lolol...tens razao!!   

To a seguir no www.inm.es!! os radares!!

Por falar verdade vem em todo o Atlantico!! Ate ao largo daki do Golfo ja esta haver!!!

Mas bem visto!!!Tu é que es bom!!!


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 12:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;28717 disse:
			
		

> Lolol...tens razao!!
> 
> To a seguir no www.inm.es!! os radares!!
> 
> ...





			
				]ToRnAdO[;28709 disse:
			
		

> Chuva a caminho...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...13:49:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=-&pesquisa=0
> 
> Verifiquem!!



pensava ques estavas a seguir o portugues por causa do teu post no seguimento   em conclusao todo o pais irá ter precipitaçao extendendo-se de norte para sul


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2007 às 12:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não será o dia de hoje e o de amanha um típica situação de Inverno??

Eu não tenho tido muito tempo para analisar a situação, mas não me parece coisa muita grave, talvez um pouco mais de vento que o normal..mas de resto...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 12:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

5ª Feira, 8 de Fevereiro de 2007

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo temporariamente de nebulosidade nas

regiões do Norte e do Centro durante a manhã.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste,

tornando-se sudoeste moderado a forte (25 a 50 km/h), com rajadas a

partir da tarde e rodando para noroeste para o final do dia.

Nas terras altas, o vento soprará de oeste forte (45 a 55 km/h)

tornando-se muito a excepcionalmente forte (60 a 90 km/h) com rajadas até 130 km/h para o final do dia.

Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte até meio da manhã, passando a

regime de aguaceiros fortes para o final do dia.

Queda de neve acima dos 1500 metros, descendo a cota para 1000

metros para o final do dia.

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.

Subida da temperatura mínima.



ESTADO DO MAR

Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste oeste com 3 metros, aumentando

para 4 a 5 metros.

Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC

Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2,5 a 3 metros.

Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC


Gosto Disto!!! Apesar de ainda estar um pouco distorcido!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 12:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> pensava ques estavas a seguir o portugues por causa do teu post no seguimento   em conclusao todo o pais irá ter precipitaçao extendendo-se de norte para sul



Exactamente!!! Mas ja estou á espera de chuva!!


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Não será o dia de hoje e o de amanha um típica situação de Inverno??
> 
> Eu não tenho tido muito tempo para analisar a situação, mas não me parece coisa muita grave, talvez um pouco mais de vento que o normal..mas de resto...



Sim  e no Inverno as situações típicas podem ser extremas ou não  
Dia 8 para 9 é que vai ser atingido o pico de Vento e ondulação (aqui é que reside o risco), pq de resto é uma situação clássica de Inverno 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
50kts nesta saída  vai retirar para a das 12h.


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 12:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Não será o dia de hoje e o de amanha um típica situação de Inverno??
> 
> Eu não tenho tido muito tempo para analisar a situação, mas não me parece coisa muita grave, talvez um pouco mais de vento que o normal..mas de resto...



para mim euma situaçao tipica de inverno uma frente activa que deixara uma quantidade significativa de precipitaçao, algum vento, nada de catastrofico


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 12:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> para mim euma situaçao tipica de inverno uma frente activa que deixara uma quantidade significativa de precipitaçao, algum vento, nada de catastrofico



Isso de ser catastrofico tem muito que se diga...nestes casos!! sim sera uma situaçao tipica invernil mas falando no catastrofico  basta descer um pequeno funil no centro de Lisboa para se dar a bonita!! basta cair uma arvore numa escola..ja e catastrofico...inundaçoes ... ja e catastrofico!!

So assim se pode ver neste tipo de depressoes se sao perigosas ou n!!


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 12:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E pode não ficar por aqui o vento e neste caso uma precipitação significativa, senão vejam a diferença na actualização  
Uma diferença grande, aparece 3 núcleos de H a Norte e um sistema complexo com forte intensidade
Actual
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack3a.gif

Carta anterior

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack4.gif


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2007 às 12:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu estou de acordo com o Seringador  o dia em que pode ser problemático será o fim do dia de quinta e madrugada de sexta apenas dependendo da localização daquela depressão na Galiza mas os ventos no litoral Norte e Centro puderam ser um problema nessa altura é a minha opinião até lá teremos apenas uma frente com alguma actividade!!


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> E pode não ficar por aqui o vento e neste caso uma precipitação significativa, senão vejam a diferença na actualização
> Uma diferença grande, aparece 3 núcleos de H a Norte e um sistema complexo com forte intensidade
> Actual
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack3a.gif
> ...



pela actualizaçao nota-se uma descida significativa do AA para sul e nota-se que a frente cavada afectara todo o territorio, pois vamos ver o que se ira passar pois mesmo assim acho que será uma situaçao tipo novembro que podera deixar umas cheias na zona de tomar, constancia, agueda ect mas nada de anormal para essa populaçoes pois ja estao habituadas a esses fenomenos adversos 
nos aqui pelo forum incluindo eu temos a tendencia a agravar as situaçoes e dps vemos  que nao sao bem o que nos imaginamos por isso desta vez estou com mais contençao no discurso  é so uma opiniao


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 12:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> pela actualizaçao nota-se uma descida significativa do AA para sul e nota-se que a frente cavada afectara todo o territorio, pois vamos ver o que se ira passar pois mesmo assim acho que será uma situaçao tipo novembro que podera deixar umas cheias na zona de tomar, constancia, agueda ect mas nada de anormal para essa populaçoes pois ja estao habituadas a esses fenomenos adversos



mas por serem fenómenos cujas populações estão habituadas, não podem deixar de serem considerados de risco (neste caso o vento e a ondulação), o deixem passar depois vemos nunca é preventivo, e a protecção cívil deve de ser preventiva e não reactiva, isto nas localodades mais afectadas, neste cado a Norte do Tejo.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 12:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

nos aqui pelo forum incluindo eu temos a tendencia a agravar as situaçoes e dps vemos  que nao sao bem o que nos imaginamos por isso desta vez estou com mais contençao no discurso  é so uma opiniao[/QUOTE]

a Exagerar o quê?  só se levarem por uma simples observação de modelos e uns quantos rampers de neve, pq muitas das vezes substimam pq os modelos retiram e depois tumba  
Como só 12h antes de passar a tempestade pela europa Central é que se tomaram medidas, não ee esqueças que o fenómeno da ciclogénese pode ser rápido e além disso o jet irá estar sobre nós com uma tendência para ser espremido contar o Ant. a NE 
Eu sou apologista da prevenção e aqui nós observamos o desenvolvimento e não só esperamos para ver quando ele já está em cima de nós, pq uma coisa é fazer previsões e análise atmosféricas e outra é ver somente modelos....


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 13:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Uma clássica formação de uma depressão " Elefante" com o jet por trás acompanhar e um bom vapor de água.


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 13:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> mas por serem fenómenos cujas populações estão habituadas, não podem deixar de serem considerados de risco (neste caso o vento e a ondulação), o deixem passar depois vemos nunca é preventivo, e a protecção cívil deve de ser preventiva e não reactiva, isto nas localodades mais afectadas, neste cado a Norte do Tejo.



a prevençao começa em cada um,depois seringador o que a proteççao civil pode fazer para evitar as cheias nessas zonas para alem de avisar e posteriormente actuar ao nivel do socorro pois as cheias nestas zonas ocorrem por factores de localizaçao geografica,descargas das barragens  as chamadas ZONA DE CHEIA agora vais dizer-me devem limpar as sarjetas ect mas isso nao e a proteccao civil que tem de fazer mas sim as autarquias por isso acho que devemos separar as situaçoes. querias que o pessoal da PC e do exercito fossem fazer barreiras com sacos de areia para a agua nao penetrar nessas localidades  era uma situaçao incomportavel pois era impossivel cobrir toda a aréa de inundaçao.  este debate ja dava pano para mangas  
abraço
Zonas vulneraveis de cheia







http://www2.snbpc.pt/portal/page?_pageid=35,46761,35_46771:36_35034&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 13:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> a prevençao começa em cada um,depois seringador o que a proteççao civil pode fazer para evitar as cheias nessas zonas para alem de avisar e posteriormente actuar ao nivel do socorro pois as cheias nestas zonas ocorrem por factores de localizaçao geografica,descargas das barragens  as chamadas ZONA DE CHEIA agora vais dizer-me devem limpar as sarjetas ect mas isso nao e a proteccao civil que tem de fazer mas sim as autarquias por isso acho que devemos separar as situaçoes. querias que o pessoal da PC e do exercito fossem fazer barreiras com sacos de areia para a agua nao penetrar nessas localidades  era uma situaçao incomportavel pois era impossivel cobrir toda a aréa de inundaçao.  este debate ja dava pano para mangas
> abraço
> Zonas vulneraveis de cheia
> 
> ...



esqueci de referir uma situaçao nestes casos o snbpc esta dependente do INM pois e atraves desta instituiçao que o SNBPC produz os respectivos alertas para a populaçao  atençao que nao estou a dizer que o snbpc funciona na sua plenitude a 100% pois isso e mais do que obvio que nao mas nao podemos estar sempre a dar no ceguinho.
quanto as modelos acho que a frente esta agora a começar a penetrar no nosso território  

http://www.meteoam.it/viewImagesMeteoSat.php?fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 14:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

abraço
Zonas vulneraveis de cheia






http://www2.snbpc.pt/portal/page?_pageid=35,46761,35_46771:36_35034&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL[/QUOTE]


Isso é que te andam a ensinar a lenga lenga 
OS serviços de PC devem de planear e contribuir para o ordenamento do território (entre outras coisas) ter um papel activo e não passivo, pq não são só medidas de auto prevenção que se gerem situações de crise ou de vulnerabilidade, e não deverão de aparecer só quando existem situações pós-evento devem de contribuir ao longo do ano, pq já me indaguei ene de vezes sobre o que é que a PC faz durante o resto dos dias de instabilidade.

Quanto ao mapa penso que está desactualizado ou fora do contexto real mas são opiniões...
O mais importante~são os concursos públicos de aquisição de meios....


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 14:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> abraço
> Zonas vulneraveis de cheia
> 
> 
> ...




Isso é que te andam a ensinar a lenga lenga 
OS serviços de PC devem de planear e contribuir para o ordenamento do território (entre outras coisas) ter um papel activo e não passivo, pq não são só medidas de auto prevenção que se gerem situações de crise ou de vulnerabilidade, e não deverão de aparecer só quando existem situações pós-evento devem de contribuir ao longo do ano, pq já me indaguei ene de vezes sobre o que é que a PC faz durante o resto dos dias de instabilidade.

Quanto ao mapa penso que está desactualizado ou fora do contexto real mas são opiniões...
O mais importante~são os concursos públicos de aquisição de meios.... [/QUOTE]





o que me ensinam sao coisas concretas tais  ordenamento territorio, riscos naturais ect...  repara que a PC nao é so uma iidentidade que actua em situaçoes de crise, em situaçoes de eventos ect.. quando dizes que nao sabes o que fazem no resto do tempo, fazem muita coisa como cordenaçao de todos os meios de urgencia que tens disponiveis no pais INEM, Bombeiros, SAM ect atraves dos CDOS e CODU´s a nivel regional e nacional. estes serviços sao feitos por pessoal do snbpc, por isso como ves fazem mais do que pensamos. quanto a aquisiçoes de meios isso e outro capitulo da historia do qual eu penso que nessa area terá de se fazer uma restruturaçao profunda pois ai existem muitas lacunas e muitos interesses, falo concretamente nos meios aereos  ja estamos a fugir ao topico de previsoes se quiseres abrir um tópico para debatermos esse tema  conta com a minha participaçao 
abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Fev 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



redragon disse:


> Como sempre...os espanhóis estão com quase todo o país em alerta...e nós...
> Como curiosidade a minha vizinha Estremaduda espanhola está com alerta laranja e a minha zona (Elvas) não está nem com amarelo...é da fronteira...



Olha um conterrâneo e não dizias nada!!   
Passa lá nas apresentações http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121, ou pelo menos coloca no avatar a tua povoação!
E assim estamos a aumentar também por terras de Além Tejo!  



Seringador disse:


> Sim  e no Inverno as situações típicas podem ser extremas ou não
> Dia 8 para 9 é que vai ser atingido o pico de Vento e ondulação (aqui é que reside o risco), pq de resto é uma situação clássica de Inverno
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
> 50kts nesta saída  vai retirar para a das 12h.



Isso é muito nó! . Esperemos que retirem qualquer coisita porque com essas velocidade... tss tss, alguém vai acabar por pagar a factura da destruição  



spiritmind disse:


> a prevençao começa em cada um,depois seringador o que a proteççao civil pode fazer para evitar as cheias nessas zonas para alem de avisar e posteriormente actuar ao nivel do socorro pois as cheias nestas zonas ocorrem por factores de localizaçao geografica,descargas das barragens  as chamadas ZONA DE CHEIA agora vais dizer-me devem limpar as sarjetas ect mas isso nao e a proteccao civil que tem de fazer mas sim as autarquias por isso acho que devemos separar as situaçoes. querias que o pessoal da PC e do exercito fossem fazer barreiras com sacos de areia para a agua nao penetrar nessas localidades  era uma situaçao incomportavel pois era impossivel cobrir toda a aréa de inundaçao.  este debate ja dava pano para mangas
> abraço
> Zonas vulneraveis de cheia
> 
> ...



Pronto no teu curso já te fizeram a cabeça, já estás como o rozzo ou o Alex com IM...  Também já te vejo todo SNBPC  

Eu contínuo a achar que a Mãe Natureza tem sido nosso amiga, vamos ver até quando . Porque se um dia ela deixa de o ser... aí sim é que vai ser um ai Jesus. O que vejo na nossa PC é a falta de meios e o que a mantém a funcionar e a saber dar algumas respostas é o espírito português do desenrasca. Coordenação, planos, será que existem? Eu espero bem que sim, mas serão sub-dimensionados com toda a certeza, e o dia que acontecer algo de verdadeiramente grave terão como desculpa a característica inusitada e completamente singular do fenómeno no nosso Portugal.


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 15:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha um conterrâneo e não dizias nada!!
> Passa lá nas apresentações http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121, ou pelo menos coloca no avatar a tua povoação!
> E assim estamos a aumentar também por terras de Além Tejo!
> 
> ...



nao me fizeram nada a cabeça kim   eu sei que o no snbpc nao é tudo lindo, tem muitas carencias  mas acho que nem nem o Snbpc nem qualquer instituiçao no mundo esta preparada para os efeitos catastroficos que a mae Natureza pode produzir e como prova disso temos o Furacao Katrina nos EUA onde tem talvez dos melhores sistemas de urgencia e prevençao do mundo


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Uma vista dum ângulo mais abrangente dos acontecimentos:





(Imagem 12:15UTC)


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 15:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

concretamente nos meios aereos  ja estamos a fugir ao topico de previsoes se quiseres abrir um tópico para debatermos esse tema  conta com a minha participaçao 
abraço[/QUOTE]

Eu sei do que falo , pq essa é a teoria mas na prática.... só nos incêndios é que os CDOS tê mais  destaque, sei como funciona o organigrama, estruturas e sobertudo a má formação....
Espero que sejas mais e mehor do que a grande maioria dos que lá estão neste momento....

Isso dava pano para mangas....


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 15:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> nao me fizeram nada a cabeça kim   eu sei que o no snbpc nao é tudo lindo, tem muitas carencias  mas acho que nem nem o Snbpc nem qualquer instituiçao no mundo esta preparada para os efeitos catastroficos que a mae Natureza pode produzir e como prova disso temos o Furacao Katrina nos EUA onde tem talvez dos melhores sistemas de urgencia e prevençao do mundo



Não queiras comparar o nosso cantinho com outras partes do mundo pq senão estavamos feitos ao bife e como o Kim já mencionou, nós estamos a ser abençoados por fenómenos extremos, já que são poucos ao longo do ano....
Não te esqueças que o Katrina provocou os danos que provocou e passou um pouco ao lado o seu centro (Mississipi), devido a um erro prepositado ou não pq não efectuaram evacuação obrigatória, em vez disso foi mandatória, pq não quiseram reunir as condições logisticas necessárias, ao contrário do que aconteceu no Texas umas 3 semanas depois. 
NHC  dava um enfraquecimento 72h antes, quando nós até aqui no fórum e outros fóruns viamos que ia ser explosivo...
E mais uma vez decidiram jogar pela lei das probabilidade, só que desta vez saiu gorada, visto que já estavam à espera que isto acontecesse desde 67... 

Bem já estou a sair do tópico, mas parece que o comboio vem com a força toda para as próximas 48h.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 15:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Parece ligeiramente mais forte o vento para o dia 9 para o NW peninsular 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn548.png


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2007 às 16:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece ligeiramente mais forte o vento para o dia 9 para o NW peninsular
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn548.png



Eu nao estou muito confiante enquanto aos modelos do vento!! poix aki ja sinto um agravamento do vento numa media de 28km/h!!!


----------



## redragon (7 Fev 2007 às 16:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

É verdade Kim, mais um elvense. Já fiz a minha apresentação. Apesar de não entender muto do assunto aqui estou para ajudar no que for necessário e para aprender com vcs.
Um abraço e boas tempestades.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2007 às 18:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nesta saída já surge o Carnaval num dia de transição, já está melhor Angelstorm, espero que se venha a concretizar  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

o gfs é que anda todo baralhado como sempre já retiraram todo o frio para o carnaval


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2007 às 21:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> o gfs é que anda todo baralhado como sempre já retiraram todo o frio para o carnaval



No meu local de trabalho nao consigo ver a tua webcam...n percebo porque...


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> No meu local de trabalho nao consigo ver a tua webcam...n percebo porque...



podes ter o blokeios no java script que nao te permitem ver a camera  
se tiveres alguma dificuldade diz  

esta agora a sair a nova  run


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 10:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Se SE CONCRETIZASSE PESSOAL ERA EXCELENTE PARA O CARAMULO
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...pe&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700;)


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 10:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

ERA A FESTA TOTAL


----------



## Santos (8 Fev 2007 às 10:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> ERA A FESTA TOTAL



E que festa amigo Seringador, esperemos que se realize amén.


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 11:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nesta run já tirou e modificou- vai ser assim até dia 15/16 (dias chave)
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Excelentes fax chart vejam a diferença, apesar de terem retirado os 5 H's pq parecia mal  é muito importante isto, reparem como o Atlântico consegue desenvolver depressões no paralelo 50ºN e ao mesmo tempo um padrão de bloqueio capaz de gerar potencial (alimentação com frio) para as depressões que vem de W 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4.gif


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2007 às 13:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

os modelos a longo prazo cada vez estao piores colocam o AA a afectar-nos com  temperaturas minimas  

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=168&mode=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=1


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 15:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> os modelos a longo prazo cada vez estao piores colocam o AA a afectar-nos com  temperaturas minimas
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=168&mode=1
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=1



Não sei se vai para essa posição, para mim vai desaparecer do GFS lá para o dia 15/16 esse anticiclone para o dia 23/24


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2007 às 15:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Não sei se vai para essa posição, para mim vai desaparecer do GFS lá para o dia 15/16 esse anticiclone para o dia 23/24



espero que tenhas razão pois senão iremos entrar numa primavera antecipada


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 15:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> espero que tenhas razão pois senão iremos entrar numa primavera antecipada



Dúvido muito,  que venha antecipada, pode vir um dia ou outro com temperaturas primaveris mas serão efémera, pq o fim de Fevereiro e sobretudo Março ainda tem muito que dar...


----------



## Kraliv (8 Fev 2007 às 17:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Dúvido muito,  que venha antecipada, pode vir um dia ou outro com temperaturas primaveris mas serão efémeras, pq o fim de Fevereiro e sobretudo Março ainda tem muito que dar...







Ok..ok


Acreditamos    Não é preciso repetir o post!!


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2007 às 17:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem Mudou outra vez   
Já não está aquele ant. na posição nem das 06 nem das 00h 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=192&mode=2


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 17:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Bem Mudou outra vez
> Já não está aquele ant. na posição nem das 06 nem das 00h
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=192&mode=2



Esta saída das 12h é até bastante amena...  

Espero que não retire precipitação e coloque frio e umas boas entradas de noroste 

É que no último episódio, o _desenho_ há muio que lá estava, mas desta vez ainda não se viu nada de excepcional que teime em ser mostrado de actualização em actualização.
O que me dá alguma esperança é a falta de coerencia no que é mostrado a mais de 180 horas e até mesmo antes .


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2007 às 19:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Esta saída das 12h é até bastante amena...
> 
> Espero que não retire precipitação e coloque frio e umas boas entradas de noroste
> 
> ...



nao quero ser pessimista mas ja nao acredito que isto de volta, temperaturas muito amenas paar o meu gosto 
 os modelos a longo prazo enfim 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=288&mode=1
se alguem estiver a ver algo melhor que me diga pois tou a perder a esperança


----------



## RMira (9 Fev 2007 às 11:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Parece que o GFS das 06Z agravou as entradas de dias 14, 15 e 16, com precipitações muito intensas  e vento muito forte como podemos ver no quadro resumo do windguru http://windguru.cz/int/index.php?sc=216.

Mas como sabemos que isto ainda se irá alterar pois como sabemos, o A está sempre a querer vir para cima de Portugal  penso que a gravidade desta situação irá ser atenuada com o tempo.

O que acham?


----------



## Nuno (9 Fev 2007 às 11:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mirones disse:


> Parece que o GFS das 06Z agravou as entradas de dias 14, 15 e 16, com precipitações muito intensas  e vento muito forte como podemos ver no quadro resumo do windguru http://windguru.cz/int/index.php?sc=216.
> 
> Mas como sabemos que isto ainda se irá alterar pois como sabemos, o A está sempre a querer vir para cima de Portugal  penso que a gravidade desta situação irá ser atenuada com o tempo.
> 
> O que acham?



Já tinha comentado isso com o miguel ontem! Sim é verdade sera uma situaçao intressante! Acho que podera vir a agravar. Vamos acompanhar


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Os dias 14 e 15 tem muito potencial para termos uma boa tempestade mas uma tempestade como deve ser não isto que temos tido que são apenas frentes activas naquele caso seria a interacção de frentes muito activas com uma depressão muito cavada muito perto de Portugal ao contrario destas que se tem situado muito a norte para mim é uma situação a acompanhar pode desinchar mas pode  também muito bem aumentar


----------



## RMira (9 Fev 2007 às 13:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> Já tinha comentado isso com o miguel ontem! Sim é verdade sera uma situaçao intressante! Acho que podera vir a agravar. Vamos acompanhar



Eu também acho mas penso que aquela depressão que está a surgir a oeste poderá levar o A a rodar no sentido contrário ao ponteiro dos relógios, atravessando assim uma parte de Portugal e afastando a maior parte da depressão. O ideal seria a meu ver o A rodar um pouco no sentido dos ponteiros, deslocando-se um nadinha para sudoeste  

Vamos então acompanhar


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 13:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mirones disse:


> Eu também acho mas penso que aquela depressão que está a surgir a oeste poderá levar o A a rodar no sentido contrário ao ponteiro dos relógios, atravessando assim uma parte de Portugal e afastando a maior parte da depressão. O ideal seria a meu ver o A rodar um pouco no sentido dos ponteiros, deslocando-se um nadinha para sudoeste
> 
> Vamos então acompanhar



O Anticiclone roda sempre no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio e as depressões ao contrário, i.e. no hemisfério Norte 

Existe potencial e em Fevereiro existem oscilações de temperatura, devido ou não à actividade no atlântico, agora só vos faço lembrar que antes do dia 21 de Jan. para a frente ninguém dizia (excepto alguns) o frio que aí vinha, mesmo no dia 20 atingi 17,4ºC e nos dia antes também 18ºC 

estou a gostar imenso dos modelos apesar de só se aproveitar parte da informação


----------



## RMira (9 Fev 2007 às 13:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> O Anticiclone roda sempre no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio e as depressões ao contrário, i.e. no hemisfério Norte



As coisas que eu já não me recordo da escola  

Sendo assim o ideal parece que seria ele deslocar-se um nadinha para sudoeste ou não?


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 14:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mirones disse:


> As coisas que eu já não me recordo da escola
> 
> Sendo assim o ideal parece que seria ele deslocar-se um nadinha para sudoeste ou não?



O ideal era ele colocar-se acima das Ilhas britânicas ou na vertical desde os Açores até Gronelândia ou desde os Açores até à Escandinávia


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 16:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguns membros sugerem um Easterly daquia 8-10 dias para os Britânicos, esperemos que sim... 
http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/c...03772_06.gif?e5afaf5b775bad77ce97584991cccffe


----------



## Mago (9 Fev 2007 às 16:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pelos Modelos está visto que até dia 20 vai haver muita chuvada


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 16:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

         

Se o GFS se cumprisse teriamos um cenário catastrófico de cheias e inundações generalizadas lá está um "Fevereiro quente leva o diabo no ventre! "  

Espero que mudem muito mas não sei não aquele Jet stream aparece sempre mais para Sul, será bom quando abrandar para o frio...pq de resto...


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 17:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não vejo assim tanta precipitação comom isso, só mais pelo vento não?  

Apenas o Alto Minho levará com uma boa litrada, zona costeira até Lisboa um pouco menos e o resto, longe de ser pouco, não é tão catastrófico assim?  

Alguém me elucida!?


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 17:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Kim, eu referia-me a toda a saída, i.e se se concretizasse conforme o GFS mostra nesta Run 
se se fosse a cumprir estavamos lixados, mas vai mudar para o fim da próxima semana. 

Mas lá para o dia 15 pode haver complicações.....


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 17:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

esquecia-me de dizer que pode haver neve em boas quantidades para as terras altas 15/16  
Bom fim de semana Pessoal e não fiquem em casa no domingo apesar da chuva.


----------



## mocha (9 Fev 2007 às 20:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> esquecia-me de dizer que pode haver neve em boas quantidades para as terras altas 15/16
> Bom fim de semana Pessoal e não fiquem em casa no domingo apesar da chuva.



nada disso tenho k ir votar


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Fev 2007 às 20:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

há quinze dias diziam o mm...e vcs iludem-se!!!

Fantastico o aviso do INM. Chuva no dia de referendo.... (Muita...no norte) deve ser para afastar o NÂO. ...

...


....Politica.....


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 20:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MeteoPtg disse:


> há quinze dias diziam o mm...e vcs iludem-se!!!
> 
> Fantastico o aviso do INM. Chuva no dia de referendo.... (Muita...no norte) deve ser para afastar o NÂO. ...
> 
> ...



Podes crer venha ela (chuva).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Fev 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não deves ter percebido bem...mas é natural!!! Eu com 17 tb não percebia nada....mas que chova a vontade....á tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 21:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Não deves ter percebido bem...mas é natural!!! Eu com 17 tb não percebia nada....mas que chova a vontade....á tarde.



Como assim? Simplesmente eles agora emitem avisos em epocas especiais o domingo é apenas mais uma não acredito muito que o Governo ande a pedir coisas ao IM.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Fev 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Epoca especial!!! Um Domingo??? ok!!!  Tem graça....venham os avisos!!! De politica não falo aqui.....lool


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Epoca especial!!! Um Domingo??? ok!!!  Tem graça....venham os avisos!!! De politica não falo aqui.....lool



É um acontecimento especial que não ocorre todos os dias simplesmente emitiram um aviso se tivesse sol não o fariam mas se tu achas isso ok...


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

bem esta saida é o que chamo uma saida poderosa  mas pareçe que o gfs gosta de nos criar ilusoes para dps nos fazer desperar   

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=156&mode=1

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=162&mode=1


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mas que linda entrada.... que fartote, lá para Domingo já podemos confirmar....


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 23:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Mas que linda entrada.... que fartote, lá para Domingo já podemos confirmar....



será que é desta minho  será


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 23:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> bem esta saida é o que chamo uma saida poderosa  mas pareçe que o gfs gosta de nos criar ilusoes para dps nos fazer desperar
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=156&mode=1
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=162&mode=1



Era uma entrada democrática, todas as serras vestidas de branco


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> será que é desta minho  será



oh spiritmind nem me fales!  Já não vejo o dia de ver neve em condições!


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2007 às 23:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Que grande saída esta amigos, vamos ver se se confirma.
Se se confirmar será 5 estrelas


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> oh spiritmind nem me fales!  Já não vejo o dia de ver neve em condições!



podes crer só sei que a historia se está a repetir a uma semana atrás o gfs previa um episodio destes que resultou com um desfeixo de muita chuva e temperaturas altas (por aqui tenho 11ºc) vamos ver se na 2 tentativa acerta


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 01:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A precipitação é que não fazia mal nenhum que fosse menos um bocadinho... em Melgaço, 148 litros em 180 horas


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 13:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O GFS adiou a entrada para Sábado.... com esse anticiclone tão perto de nós, está-se mesmo a ver que não vai haver nada pra ninguém


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 13:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> O GFS adiou a entrada para Sábado.... com esse anticiclone tão perto de nós, está-se mesmo a ver que não vai haver nada pra ninguém



sinceramente nao sei porque esses gajos ainda gastam dinheiro nos modelos, até a precipitaçao retiraram, enfim o desfecho já se esta a ver qual é


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2007 às 17:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Melhorou um bocado, retiraram o anticiclone um pouco para Sul, mais frio, mais precipitação


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 17:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Melhorou um bocado, retiraram o anticiclone um pouco para Sul, mais frio, mais precipitação



pois o problema e quando começam a adiar pois era para ser na quinta 16 agora ja e no sabado  demonstra pouca coerencia  espero que me engane


----------



## Iceberg (10 Fev 2007 às 18:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estou a ver mail, ou já viram bem aquela Iso -20º  na costa leste dos USA (praticamente à nossa latitude), associada a muita precipitação ...

Vão ficar enterrados em neve ... aqueles tipos são uns sortudos ...


----------



## Santos (10 Fev 2007 às 20:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A tendência para o frio continua presente na saída das 12H, (sexta-sábado-domingo?) e com várias tentativas de entrada pelo 2º painel.
Esperemos que estas tendencias sejam para cumprir e logo veremos como se comporta o n/amigo AA


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Para a neve os modelos são pouco esperançadores, aquela situação do próximo fim de semana tem aspecto de que só deixará neve em cotas demasiado altas como para que alguem aqui a veja sem sair de casa. O inverno aproxima-se do fim e continua sem haver um nevão a cotas intermédias no interior norte e centro, ao contrário do que acontece em todos os invernos.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2007 às 12:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ainda falta muito tempo mas a tendencia tem se mantido para o fds de 24/25   

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## tozequio (11 Fev 2007 às 12:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo mas a tendencia tem se mantido para o fds de 24/25
> 
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700



Era tão lindo


----------



## LUPER (11 Fev 2007 às 12:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> Para a neve os modelos são pouco esperançadores, aquela situação do próximo fim de semana tem aspecto de que só deixará neve em cotas demasiado altas como para que alguem aqui a veja sem sair de casa. O inverno aproxima-se do fim e continua sem haver um nevão a cotas intermédias no interior norte e centro, ao contrário do que acontece em todos os invernos.



Tem calma FIL, pq o Inverno ainda tem muito para dar, e pelos vistos o nosso encontro vai ser abençoado por uma bela camada branca, com dezenas de cms.

O problema vai ser toda a precipitação, acho que é melhor ir preparando os barcos, pq agora é que vai haver cheias a sério


----------



## Iceberg (11 Fev 2007 às 18:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> Para a neve os modelos são pouco esperançadores, aquela situação do próximo fim de semana tem aspecto de que só deixará neve em cotas demasiado altas como para que alguem aqui a veja sem sair de casa. O inverno aproxima-se do fim e continua sem haver um nevão a cotas intermédias no interior norte e centro, ao contrário do que acontece em todos os invernos.



É verdade, Fil, pelo menos uma vez o Planalto Mirandês recebe neve todos os Invernos, e este ano ainda não caiu nada ...   Aguardemos ... pode ser que Março e Abril nos tragam surpresas ... lembro-me de há alguns anos atrás apnahr um nevão a sério, todo o dia, em 2 de Abril ... e o meu pai recorda-se de nevar todo o dia em 2 de Maio, este último há já algumas décadas ...


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2007 às 18:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Puseram mais frio para o próximo fds mas tiraram muita precipitação pois o Anticiclone está mais próximo da PI  
De todos os modos só lá para quarta é que podemos ter mais certezas sobre esta entrada de Sex/Sáb....


----------



## Brigantia (11 Fev 2007 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Puseram mais frio para o próximo fds mas tiraram muita precipitação pois o Anticiclone está mais próximo da PI
> De todos os modos só lá para quarta é que podemos ter mais certezas sobre esta entrada de Sex/Sáb....









Acho que podemos ter um bom f-d-s...  

Mas só lá para Quarta é que podemos analisar melhor...mas começo a acreditar que vamos ter festa...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2007 às 19:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Só não gosto de uma coisa nesses modelos... O nosso amigo, ou não, Anticiclone dos Açores está mto próximo e a ganhar potência!    Mas prontos a ver vamos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2007 às 11:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estou a ficar mais esperançado que a neve ainda nos vai visitar este ano, pelo menos lugares habituais... Segundo o INM vai cair sábado acima dos 800m e domingo acima dos 900m... Vamos esperar a ver se temos alguma agradável surpresa!  Estes dados referem-se ao noroeste peninsular! Temos de ir seguindo a evolução! Para a semana vou a Madrid passar uns dias, gostava de ver Madrid branquinho... Isso é que era! 
Sintra: Temporariamente muito nublado...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 12:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu já não confio nos modelos estão cda vez mais confusos


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 12:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pois so digo uma coisa esqueçam a neve a cotas intermedias e baixas se nevar sera acima dos 1200/1300m  eu digo se nevar pois pareçe que mais uma vez nao havera precipitaçao e o nosso AA esta muito proximo nao me adimrava que nas proximas saidas estivesse em cima do nosso rectangulo para variar  
o inverno esta feito


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

boas meus amigos!
tenho andado um bocado distante do forum já que o estado do tempo tem sido uma monotonia total- 


quanto a essa possivel entrada se vier a concretizar creio que será uma entrada normalissima de inverno com aguaçeiros granizo cota 1100 no minimo!
Axo que este inverno nao vamos ter aquele nevao que muita gente contava!


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 13:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> Pois so digo uma coisa esqueçam a neve a cotas intermedias e baixas se nevar sera acima dos 1200/1300m  eu digo se nevar pois pareçe que mais uma vez nao havera precipitaçao e o nosso AA esta muito proximo nao me adimrava que nas proximas saidas estivesse em cima do nosso rectangulo para variar
> o inverno esta feito



Na meteorologia nunca aceites nada como garantido


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 13:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Muito Bom este ensemble 
Não esperava que estivesse assim tão bom  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

existem registos de inundações locais no grande Porto, pelo menos 2 estações e parte da Linha de Contumil foi inundada, impedidndo a circulação e ... ainda falta mais para vir 

Só via minhocas à superfície no sábado o que indica uma saturação do sola abaixo do 60/70 cm aqui para o Porto.


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Na meteorologia nunca aceites nada como garantido



claro que nao pois e uma ciencia imprevissivel mas infezlimente vais ver que me vais dar razao  espero estar enganado mas sinceramente nao gosto da posiçao do AA


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 13:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> claro que nao pois e uma ciencia imprevissivel mas infezlimente vais ver que me vais dar razao  espero estar enganado mas sinceramente nao gosto da posiçao do AA




estava-me a referir ao Inverno  mas já que colocaste esta carta digo que há potencial, mm que fosse com a carta que colocaste para o dia 16 acima dos 1000m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2007 às 13:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Raios partam o AA... Já previa isso!


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 13:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Só para a diversão o que é que este membro está a colocar   
era bom.... 

http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-1-0-192.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-1-2-192.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-1-0-240.png?6
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gens/run/gens-1-2-240.png?6

Era uma rica prenda, mas faltam outros 13 a estarem em concordância...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2007 às 13:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O nosso amigo AA tratará de corrigir esses modelos! Já estao habituados né?    Era bom era! Ja quantos vimos assim e nada...


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 13:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sabem que os "Easterlies" começam sempre por um dos membros a mostrar isoladamente 
Só para recordar como foi e a posição e/ou força do Jet é que manda nestas questões.
1987

 200hPa para 87 e 91


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=12&month=1&year=1987&hour=0&map=0 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=8&month=2&year=1991&hour=0&map=0


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 14:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas Pessoal,

Para exemplificar que quando existe a hipótese de um easterly, raramente surgem antes das 120h e a maior parte que surgiram numa amostra, foram nas 72/96h, mostrando com isto que as coisas podem parecer más, mas podem mudar de um momento para o outro, portanto não desanimem pq as próximas 2/3 semanas a seguir ao Carnaval podem ser cruciais para um Inverno acabar em beleza para as terras altas do Norte, Centro e Sul  

23 Dezembro 2005
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00120051223.gif

28 Dezembro2005
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00120051228.gif

------------------------------------------------------------------


Carta para 11 Dezembro 1997 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1997/Rrea00119971211.gif

originou um easterly a 15 Dezembro 1997 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1997/Rrea00119971215.gif

--------------------------------------------
Carta para 30 Março 1989 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1989/Rrea00119890330.gif

depois um easterly a 3 Abril 1989 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1989/Rrea00119890403.gif

--------------------------------------------
5 de Janeiro 1987 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1987/Rrea00119870105.gif

deu num easterly a 11 de Janeiro 1987 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1987/Rrea00119870111.gif 
--------------------------------------------
28th Janeiro 1986 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1986/Rrea00119860128.gif 

seguiu-se um easterly a 1 Fevereiro 1986 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1986/Rrea00119860201.gif 
-------------------------------------------
15 Fevereiro de 1981 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1981/Rrea00119810215.gif

originou um easterly a 19 Fevereiro 1981 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1981/Rrea00119810219.gif

------------------------------------------
28 Janeiro 1976 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1976/Rrea00119760128.gif

deu nisto, um easterly a 31 Janeiro 1976 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1976/Rrea00119760131.gif


----------------------------------------------
28 Outubro 1980 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1980/Rrea00119801028.gif

originou um easterly em 5 Novembro 1980 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1980/Rrea00119801105.gif


---------------------------------------------
25 Janeiro1972 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1972/Rrea00119720125.gif 

Deu origem ao easterly no dia 29 de Janeiro 1972 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1972/Rrea00119720129.gif

--------------------------------------------------------

7 Janeiro 1966
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1966/Rrea00119660107.gif

12 Janeiro 1966
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1966/Rrea00119660112.gif

---------------------------------------------------

5 fevereiro 1966: Muito ameno, temperaturas elevadas como 19/20ºC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1966/Rrea00119660205.gif

e depois origina 6/7 dias depois um easterly a 12 de Fevereiro 1966
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1966/Rrea00119660212.gif

------------------------------------------

19  Fvereiro 1962
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1962/Rrea00119620219.gif

25 Fevereiro 1962
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1962/Rrea00119620225.gif

 --------------------------------------------

7 Dezembro 1957
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1957/Rrea00119571207.gif

13 Dezembro 1957
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1957/Rrea00119571213.gif


-----------------------------------------------
claro que não podia ficar de fora o meu Favorito a 27 de Janeiro em 1956 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560127.gif

lead to this easterly on the 1 de Fevereiro de1956 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119560201.gif


----------------------------------------------


29 Dezembro 1954 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1954/Rrea00119541229.gif

originou um easterly a partir 2 de Janeiro1955 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119550102.gif


---------------------------------------------------



13 Fevereiro 1948 e parece desesperante  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1948/Rrea00119480213.gif



originou um easterly a 18 de Fevereiro 1948 e um Inverno 1947-48 terminou com uma enorme anomalia para a europa central e de Norte.
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1948/Rrea00119480218.gif

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
17 Janeiro1947 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1947/Rslp19470117.gif

originando um easterly a 23 Janeiro 1947 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1947/Rslp19470123.gif


---------------------------------------------

18 Dezembro 1940
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1940/Rslp19401218.gif

20 Dezembro 1940
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1940/Rslp19401220.gif

-------------------------------------------------------


25 Dezembro de 1928 (poderá ser este Natal  ) 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1928/Rslp19281225.gif


originando isto
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1928/Rslp19281231.gif

--------------------------------------------------------------

7 Janeiro 1926
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1926/Rslp19260107.gif

13 Janeiro 1926
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1926/Rslp19260113.gif

--------------------------------------------------------------

17 Fevereiro 1916
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1916/Rslp19160217.gif

26 Fevereiro 1916
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1916/Rslp19160223.gif

------------------------------------------------------------------------
26 Janeiro 1900
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1900/Rslp19000126.gif

seguindo-se um easterly em 30 de Janeiro 1900
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1900/Rslp19000130.gif

------------------------------------------------------
19 Novembro 1890
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1890/Rslp18901119.gif

26 Novembro 1890 o Dezembro mais frio que há registo no N da Europa
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/slp/1890/Rslp18901126.gif

numa questão de dias poderemos ter mais a certeza se se vai passar alguma coisa ou não e para já estou a gostar dos ensembles pq os modelos estão     
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 16:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Esta Run já mostra a 132h uma trajectória diferente e menos potente pode ser que a seguir à passagem daquela frente haja uma incursão para NW do Ant.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=138&mode=1


----------



## Kraliv (12 Fev 2007 às 16:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,



Afinal...que _tempo_ vamos ter para o Carnaval  


 ??

 ??


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2007 às 16:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na minha perspectiva temos acho que vai ser mais de   (pode-se ter sorte e coincidir com uma transição e para isso bastam 12h diurnas mas...)e depois o  , falta saber se é húmido


----------



## Kraliv (12 Fev 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Na minha perspectiva temos acho que vai ser mais de   (pode-se ter sorte e coincidir com uma transição e para isso bastam 12h diurnas mas...)e depois o  , falta saber se é húmido






 

Esperar então  



Tks


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Será isto humidade convectiva...?


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 19:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boas Pessoal,
> 
> Para exemplificar que quando existe a hipótese de um easterly, raramente surgem antes das 120h e a maior parte que surgiram numa amostra, foram nas 72/96h, mostrando com isto que as coisas podem parecer más, mas podem mudar de um momento para o outro, portanto não desanimem pq as próximas 2/3 semanas a seguir ao Carnaval podem ser cruciais para um Inverno acabar em beleza para as terras altas do Norte, Centro e Sul
> 
> ...



Bem Seringador, que grande post e que ENORME pesquisa, já para nem falar no trabalho que tiveste!!!   

Excelente. Com um poste destes (e refiro-me ao seu conteúdo), só podes querer por a malta a sonhar!   . quemos logo neve à porta de casa e à cota _*"0"*_  .
Mas vindo de ti... tem grande probabilidade de vir a ser uma realidade .


----------



## Angelstorm (12 Fev 2007 às 20:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Na minha perspectiva temos acho que vai ser mais de   (pode-se ter sorte e coincidir com uma transição e para isso bastam 12h diurnas mas...)e depois o  , falta saber se é húmido


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O GFS continua sem mostrar qualquer hipóteses de neve a cotas intermédias no seu 1º painel. Tenho um mau pressentimento, este está a caminho de ser o meu primeiro inverno que me lembre sem neve com acumulação


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 21:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> O GFS continua sem mostrar qualquer hipóteses de neve a cotas intermédias no seu 1º painel. Tenho um mau pressentimento, este está a caminho de ser o meu primeiro inverno que me lembre sem neve com acumulação



POis Fil estas exactamente como eu, ja disse que para mim o inverno acabou nao vejo nenhum indicio de isto melhorar, ainda hoje vi o maciço central da serra da estrela sem neve em pleno mes de fevereiro


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2007 às 22:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> POis Fil estas exactamente como eu, ja disse que para mim o inverno acabou nao vejo nenhum indicio de isto melhorar, ainda hoje vi o maciço central da serra da estrela sem neve em pleno mes de fevereiro



Até os pirineus estão quase sem neve, imagina a coitada da Serra da Estrela!


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> Até os pirineus estão quase sem neve, imagina a coitada da Serra da Estrela!



esta a sair a proxima actualizaçao, vamos ver se algo se modifica.pode ser  que o nosso amigo seringador tenha razao no que diz


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 22:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Parece que melhorou bastante, pelo menos o anticlone já se retraiu um pouco, já não temos esse 1025 em cima de nós no Sábado


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Parece que melhorou bastante, pelo menos o anticlone já se retraiu um pouco, já não temos esse 1025 em cima de nós no Sábado



pois minho e onde esta a precipitaçao   mais uma entrada fria seca  nao obrigado


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

No fim de semana vamos ter neve, mas vai ser acima dos 1000m ou 1200m. A maior parte da precipitação vai cair quando o ar quente está sob nós, assim que entra o ar frio a precipitação diminui. Montes de precipitação desaproveitada uma vez mais, nada a que não estejamos já habituados.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Fev 2007 às 22:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu também começo a convencer-me que será o primeiro inverno, desde que me lembro, sem acumulação de neve em Bragança...cotas médias.


----------



## Nuno (12 Fev 2007 às 22:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ain Ain ja vejO pessoal a abrir o topico de suicidios.  Estão mesmo dezesperados, n há razao para tanta coisa. O frio i ha neve vai aparecer. É Preciso 
é calma...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O Inverno ainda não acabou não se lamentem as estações estao trocadas ainda vamos ter muitas surpresas pela frente até ao fim do ano


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> O Inverno ainda não acabou não se lamentem as estações estao trocadas ainda vamos ter muitas surpresas pela frente até ao fim do ano



nao me digas que vai nevar quando estiver de ferias de verao na praia


----------



## jPdF (12 Fev 2007 às 22:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> nao me digas que vai nevar quando estiver de ferias de verao na praia



este verão vou para a polónia...cheira-me que vou ter neve lá!! LOL


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 23:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> Ain Ain ja vejO pessoal a abrir o topico de suicidios.  Estão mesmo dezesperados, n há razao para tanta coisa. O frio i ha neve vai aparecer. É Preciso
> é calma...



Olha o vaga a picar a malta do suicídio!  (vaga olha que isto é a brincar, agora vê lá não fiques ressentido comigo  )



Mário Barros disse:


> O Inverno ainda não acabou não se lamentem as estações estao trocadas ainda vamos ter muitas surpresas pela frente até ao fim do ano



Ora nem mais . Eu até acho que bem pode ser em Março...  



spiritmind disse:


> nao me digas que vai nevar quando estiver de ferias de verao na praia



Era fabuloso!!    Eu ía a pé e de joelhos a Fátima!  

Olhando para este meteograma do Porto ainda há muita incerteza e muito potencial!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2007 às 23:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



jPdF disse:


> este verão vou para a polónia...cheira-me que vou ter neve lá!! LOL



E cá


----------



## Nuno (13 Fev 2007 às 01:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Yah bricandeiras dessas adOro  Agora daquelas  enfim


----------



## rozzo (13 Fev 2007 às 10:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

humm.. parece que os modelos tao a querer dar alguns sinais de "generosidade" para o fim do mes? sera..?


----------



## LUPER (13 Fev 2007 às 10:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> humm.. parece que os modelos tao a querer dar alguns sinais de "generosidade" para o fim do mes? sera..?



A partir de sexta o maciço central vai ficar com uma bela camada, para começar  

E no resto do pais vai voltar o problema das cheias


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 11:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Já começa a desenhar-se para que a seguir ao Carnaval venha o frio que será em força para o Fim do mês, isto tendo em conta os ensembles  

É só escolher, eu fico com o membro nº 4, mas à falta de stock, escolho o nº2 ou senão o nº...   
será um bloqueio à antiga????    
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/senspanel2401.gif


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 11:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Angelstorm disse:


>



Pode ser que exista uma boa chance na Parte da Tarde de não existir chuva, portanto pode ser que tenhas a festa


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 11:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> O GFS continua sem mostrar qualquer hipóteses de neve a cotas intermédias no seu 1º painel. Tenho um mau pressentimento, este está a caminho de ser o meu primeiro inverno que me lembre sem neve com acumulação



Parece que andam com amemória esquecida nos últimos anos no que o fim de Fev. deu e sobretudo em Março, a sério que não compreendo quem assuma que o Inverno acabou    
Gostava que se fundamentassem para dizer isso mas compreendo que é modelo dependente   

Acho que o Inverno vai prolongar e no Inverno não é só chuva e já tivemos iNverno sem que ocorresse Neve a cotas altas mas.... não desperdiço mais o meu discurso, vamos esperar e depois ver   
Para já endicavam que não vinha neves a cotas intermédias e depois emendam e o soneto já vai todo alterado 

lembro-me também de vos ouvir dizer que a precipitação, o vento e a ondulação seria diminuta e que os modelos iam retirar e parece que retirou, voltou a colocar, retirou e depois confirmou não se podem tirar conclusões pelo lado mais fácil da opinião o que demonstra que são modelodependentes e é mais fácil ir na onda...


----------



## Rui Ferreira (13 Fev 2007 às 12:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



LUPER disse:


> A partir de sexta o maciço central vai ficar com uma bela camada, para começar
> 
> E no resto do pais vai voltar o problema das cheias



Mas referem-se à próxima sexta dia 16? Isso era muito bom mesmo...  Já que vou para lá no próximo fim de semana.

Cump


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Rui Ferreira disse:


> Mas referem-se à próxima sexta dia 16? Isso era muito bom mesmo...  Já que vou para lá no próximo fim de semana.
> 
> Cump



Bem tudo o que cair após 12h dia 16 serão de neve na serra da Estrela até depois do carnaval, salvo umas 12h no dia 19... 

para o o restante território cota de 1000m mas depois poderá descer até aos 800 no dia 18, mas estava à espera que só fosse mais fresco a partir do Carnaval.

Contudo temos de estar de olho nestas duas depressões que se aproximam esta semana e hoje à noite vai haver mais inundações locais e deslizamentos de terras, está com um aspecto de um "Cavalo" com força 
Uma boa vorticidade en todo o comprimento da banda e a possível formação de MSC vamos aguardar pelo desenrolar da tarde.

A que virá para 15/16 está-se a formar à saída do NE americano e com uma possível junção com a que está ligeiramente a SW da Islândia, que é a cabeça desta frente polar que no irá afectar hoje.

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7vor.html

Wind shear
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7shr.html
Tendência nas próximas horas
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7sht.html

ventos abaixo dos 5000m
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7ir.html

Precipitação   
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg


----------



## Rui Ferreira (13 Fev 2007 às 12:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa explicação Seringador como sempre. 

Espero que a serra fique com um manto branco digno de se ver, assim já fico mais animado  , pois tenho reserva no hotel para duas noites e já estava a ver que só iria apanhar chuva, o que seria muito chato. 

Cump


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 13:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sexta deve chover como deve ser finalmente    tou farto de nevoeiro céu muito nublado e temperatura altas


----------



## Santos (13 Fev 2007 às 15:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

É capaz de não ser má ideia começarmos a olhar mais para os Açores ...


----------



## Senador (13 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

No meio desta monotonia, um gajo ainda vê umas coisas animadoras de vez em quando.... principalmente sexta á noite.. isto dava meio metro acima dos 1000m..


----------



## LUPER (13 Fev 2007 às 16:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Senador disse:


> No meio desta monotonia, um gajo ainda vê umas coisas animadoras de vez em quando.... principalmente sexta á noite.. isto dava meio metro acima dos 1000m..



Ora ai está o pq do meu post anterior sobre o maciço central. 

Agora muita atenção ao perigo de cheias e deslizamentos de terras, quanto a mim o perigo é neste momento extremo, para estes 2 factores , tenham muita atenção a estes perigos


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

lá vem ela...






http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES//goeseastfullir.html


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 16:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sexta deve chover como deve ser finalmente    tou farto de nevoeiro céu muito nublado e temperatura altas



Além de hoje à noite será também 5ªfeira
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn784.png


----------



## Santos (13 Fev 2007 às 16:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sem certezas a esta distância não vejo grandes "neves" para o maciço central no próximo fds, Deus queira que esteja errado


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 16:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

reparem na diferença   

saída das 06




Saída das 12




passa-se qq coisa não


----------



## Senador (13 Fev 2007 às 16:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O segundo painel está animador, principalmente para o fim de semana do encontro do forum...  

alguem k me diga um site onde tenha modelos numéricos excluindo o IPS Meteostar que não funciona e o NOAA ARL


----------



## Senador (13 Fev 2007 às 16:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> reparem na diferença
> 
> passa-se qq coisa não



Passa-se, passa-se que nos tiraram geop


----------



## LUPER (13 Fev 2007 às 16:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Senador disse:


> Passa-se, passa-se que nos tiraram geop



Look for the beast of the east


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 16:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Senador disse:


> Passa-se, passa-se que nos tiraram geop



Olhem para o canto superior direito das imagens


----------



## ACalado (13 Fev 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Olhem para o canto superior direito das imagens



boas   podias-me fazer um desenho  e que sinceramente nao estou a ver o que te queres referir pois eu nos modelos so vejo o piorar da situaçao pois a iso 0 nem esta perto de nos  lembro-me de ver os modelos onde era tudo assim


Seringador disse:


> ERA A FESTA TOTAL



e agora para mim estao bem piores nao achas?


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 17:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem spiritmind gosto de ver a pressão aumentar a N da escandinávia a entre as 144 e as 168 e nas saída anterior estava diferente metia uma depressão a na escandinávia e o Ant. mais para SE da mesma 

aquela imagem era a 372h boa de se ver mas nos modelos tudo muda a uma velocidade grande e como já havia dito era um sonho mas que dificilmente se podia concretizar e para isso era bom ter uma alimentação de frio de leste 
mas gostei de ver isso a 144h e 168 para preparar o FDS a seguir ao Carnaval e eu não estou só a pensar em neve o Inverno é muitas outras coisas inclusive temperaturas amenas devido ao fluxo de SW da ciclogenese 

O dia 15 será um dia chave


----------



## ACalado (13 Fev 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Bem spiritmind gosto de ver a pressão aumentar a N da escandinávia a entre as 144 e as 168 e nas saída anterior estava diferente metia uma depressão a na escandinávia e o Ant. mais para SE da mesma
> 
> aquela imagem era a 372h boa de se ver mas nos modelos tudo muda a uma velocidade grande e como já havia dito era um sonho mas que dificilmente se podia concretizar e para isso era bom ter uma alimentação de frio de leste
> mas gostei de ver isso a 144h e 168 para preparar o FDS a seguir ao Carnaval e eu não estou só a pensar em neve o Inverno é muitas outras coisas inclusive temperaturas amenas devido ao fluxo de SW da ciclogenese
> ...



vamos ver o que vai acontecer  isto ate  pode mudar tudo nunca se sabe  mas a esperança nao e muita....


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2007 às 18:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Cada vez mais gosto do ensemble  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
até amanhã


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2007 às 18:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olhando para os Ensembles não está muito certo o que vai acontecer este fim de semana, muita dispersão a partir do dia 16.... Esta última saída é mesmo das piores.. vamos esperar para amanhã senão vou parar ao tópico dos Suicídios e fico suicidado até ao fds depois logo se verá.... também não sou nada apologista que se acabaram os nevões em cotas médias/altas, já vi muita neve em Março e em Abril....


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2007 às 23:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem eu gosto dos modelos para os próximos 10 dias ciclogenese em cima de Portugal frentes activas quem me dera estar um pouco mais a norte mas enfim vai calhar a todos neve  quem sabe com aquela ciclogenese nas terras altas


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 11:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,
Hoje há noite esteve durante 2/3 horas uma situação impressionante com vento e chuva 

bem nada está decidido relativamente a 17 em frente senão reparem nos que os diferentes modelos mostram  
JMA
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/Rjma1441.gif
GFS
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/Rtavn1441.png
UKMO
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/Rukm1441.gif
ECM
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/Recm1441.gif
Não vale a pena ver a mais do que isto e mm a esta altura já é piuco de fiar a ver vamos.


----------



## LUPER (14 Fev 2007 às 11:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje há noite esteve durante 2/3 horas uma situação impressionante com vento e chuva
> 
> bem nada está decidido relativamente a 17 em frente senão reparem nos que os diferentes modelos mostram
> ...



Só podemos confiar numa coisa, que é sem duvida o facto da atmosfera estar muito instavel. Os modelos andam ás aranhas, pessoalmente cheira-me a muita chuvinha


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 12:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Os ensembles para o dia 24 continuam a mostrar probabilidade... amanhã será um dia Chave 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?code=14&ech=240&mode=2


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 13:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A carta do DIA 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1441.png


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2007 às 14:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Acabem já com o topico dos suicidios porque a saída das 6h foi um espectaculo!!!! Tanto para sexta á noite até domingo com -1/ -31, como para terça com uma -2 / -32 em cima de nós ambas com precipitação!
Os espanhois dão 800 para Sábado.. 1000m para Domingo, e eu a manter-se assim aposto nos 600m para terça de carnaval, atendendo ao geop. de 140..


"é isso, não mexas mais"


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 15:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*







Coloco aqui esta carta apenas para os muitos pessimistas que vão surgindo a cada dia . Como vêm isto era a previsão para as 12h UTC... Como é que na realidade estava o panorama?  Sequinho!! Já havia pouca nebolusidade e chuva nem vê-la. Ou seja já nem a 6h (esta é a run das 06H) de distância os modelos, neste caso do GFS, conseguem acertar nas suas tendencias . 
Por isso não os aceite-mos de modo difinitivo, como se fossem os detentores da verdade absoluta. Eu não acompanho à muito tempo isto dos modelos, por isso não sei se sempre assim foi , ou se nos últimos, digamos 2 anos, têm vindo a piorar? Porque se assim for está na hora de realmente verificarem o que está a falhar.   

Esta era a situação real às 12h UTC:


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2007 às 16:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Amigo Kimcarvalho, muito bem visto.
Esta situação que tu acabaste e muito bem de descrever vem acontecendo com muita frequência, pois os modelos não andam a "atinar" com certas situações nem a 6h o que nos faz pensar.... 
Será que faltam derivadas não previstas


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2007 às 16:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Agora o GFS sugere uma entrada fria de leste lá para o dia 24, mas este tipo de entrada costuma ser seca.


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 16:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem se isto se conctretizasse era um homem feliz....     
Como mudou..... espero que continue assim...





faz-me lembrar uma que era mostrada a 372h 




agora é assim    claro que vai mudar mas....nuca vi isto assim a não ser nos ano de 87


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 17:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

estava a colocar um posto no meteored e puff foi-se:
 " Connection Problems
Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later. " hheheeeeeee    

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?board=22.0


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 17:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> estava a colocar um posto no meteored e puff foi-se:
> " Connection Problems
> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later. " hheheeeeeee
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?board=22.0



Foi com a saída do GFS, ficou tudo maluco e esperançado


----------



## dj_alex (14 Fev 2007 às 17:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> estava a colocar um posto no meteored e puff foi-se:
> " Connection Problems
> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later. " hheheeeeeee
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?board=22.0



Andas a dar cabo do forum dos nossos vizinhos????


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Andas a dar cabo do forum dos nossos vizinhos????




Eles estão todos em pulga e o ingleses então, já tinham acabado com a palavra " Winter is Over2 e ainda bem que tomaram esta decisão...

bem mas mesmo assim vai-se modificar já me contentava com uma 534dam e precipitação....


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Eles estão todos em pulga e o ingleses então, já tinham acabado com a palavra " Winter is Over2 e ainda bem que tomaram esta decisão...
> 
> bem mas mesmo assim vai-se modificar já me contentava com uma 534dam e precipitação....



tb eu me contentava  ja reparaste que os modelos ultimamente tem seguido uma tendencia sempre igual no 2 painel aparecem-nos sempre entradas frias e com precipitaçao mas depois quando sao transpostas para o 1 painel esses entradas dissipam-se por completo   isto ja anda a acontecer pelo menos a 1mes   alguem tem uma explicaçao para isto?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2007 às 19:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Que se passa com o site do IM já a segunda vez hoje que está pifado ou que o desactivam.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2007 às 19:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguem sabe o que se passa com a estacão de Chaves? Já ha alguns dias que não dá sinais de vida! Querem tirar-nos as urgencias, maternidade, psp e o que mais lhes lembrar... Será que até a estação meteo já tiraram??? FDX!


----------



## Brigantia (14 Fev 2007 às 21:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu não percebo mto disto mas acho que no dia de Carnaval pode nevar a cotas médias, na minha opinião acima dos 700m ? Estou a analisar bem os modelos...?   













a percepitação não será muita mas podemos ter neve nas serras do Norte e Centro e alguma em cotas acima dos 700/800 m, que dizem?


----------



## dj_alex (14 Fev 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Esta imagem já ca teve no forum pelo menos 2 vezes. Aqui fica mais uma versão da dita imagem, mas desta vez bastante actual

"SIMPLEX" DO GOVERNO ATINGE IM:


----------



## mocha (14 Fev 2007 às 22:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*


----------



## Minho (14 Fev 2007 às 22:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Meus amigos, sexta-feira isto anda à roda! Agarrem-se bem!

Uma ciclogese quase explosiva...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2007 às 23:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E muito bem....ver para crer.!!!! Que seja sempre assim.

P.S. Há alguma gente com muita imaginação neste forum....lool



dj_alex disse:


> Esta imagem já ca teve no forum pelo menos 2 vezes. Aqui fica mais uma versão da dita imagem, mas desta vez bastante actual
> 
> "SIMPLEX" DO GOVERNO ATINGE IM:


----------



## Brigantia (14 Fev 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MeteoPtg disse:


> E muito bem....ver para crer.!!!! Que seja sempre assim.
> 
> P.S. Há alguma gente com muita imaginação neste forum....lool



Desculpem o meu atrevimento, ao tentar ver e analisar alguns mapas, mas como vos disse não percebo nada disto. Eu apenas queria que me dissesem se os estava a interpreter bem, mas já vi que vocês não estão para isso. Resta-me acompanhar o forum sem intervenção, pois gosto imenso de meteo.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O GFS muda bastante a cada saída. Nesta última coloca uma cota de neve acima dos 1000m para esses dias.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Brigantia disse:


> Desculpem o meu atrevimento, ao tentar ver e analisar alguns mapas, mas como vos disse não percebo nada disto. Eu apenas queria que me dissesem se os estava a interpreter bem, mas já vi que vocês não estão para isso. Resta-me acompanhar o forum sem intervenção, pois gosto imenso de meteo.



os meu mapas não analisas de certeza...

Eu tb percebo pouco   (é uma virtude ...não nos fazermos de espertos....)(redigir o que leem noutros foruns...é pouco inteligente...)

Só tens que filtrar...e ir de encontro ao que queres.....


----------



## Minho (14 Fev 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Brigantia disse:


> Desculpem o meu atrevimento, ao tentar ver e analisar alguns mapas, mas como vos disse não percebo nada disto. Eu apenas queria que me dissesem se os estava a interpreter bem, mas já vi que vocês não estão para isso. Resta-me acompanhar o forum sem intervenção, pois gosto imenso de meteo.



Oh Brigantia desculpa pah! Tens razão fizeste uma pergunta e ninguém respondeu. Pela minha parte peço desculpa  

Mas quanto à previsão que fizeste acho que estava correcta sim senhor, principalmente devido a esse geopotencial tão baixo, no entanto, como podes ver na última actualização (ou Run para os meteo amadores) a previsão já não tem nada a ver com o que estava... o GFS, no seu melhor, retirou a depressão fazendo-a desaparecer para o mundo das almas penadas graças a esse lucifer chamado Anticiclone dos Açores que nos faz o favor de trazer esse ar tropical ao estender-se em crista sobre a PI... enfim.... o costume...


----------



## Brigantia (14 Fev 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MeteoPtg disse:


> os meu mapas não analisas de certeza...
> 
> Eu tb percebo pouco   (é uma virtude ...não nos fazermos de espertos....)(redigir o que leem noutros foruns...é pouco inteligente...)
> 
> Só tens que filtrar...e ir de encontro ao que queres.....




Mais uma vez peço desculpa, mas eu só queria questionar sobre a minha leitura daqueles mapas , pois, nunca tinha analisado mapas de meteo antes de descobrir este forúm. Nunca tentei fazer-me de esperto, pois, sempre fui e sou humilde, senão não reconhecia os meus poucos conhecimentos nestas matérias.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2007 às 23:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Brigantia disse:


> Mais uma vez peço desculpa, mas eu só queria questionar sobre a minha leitura daqueles mapas , pois, nunca tinha analisado mapas de meteo antes de descobrir este forúm. Nunca tentei fazer-me de esperto, pois, sempre fui e sou humilde, senão não reconhecia os meus poucos conhecimentos nestas matérias.



o que disse não é para ti...obviamente.Desculpa se te induzi em erro.Com o tempo vais constatar que tenho razão.Continua a procurar as tuas fontes crediveis.....


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Brigantia disse:


> Mais uma vez peço desculpa, mas eu só queria questionar sobre a minha leitura daqueles mapas , pois, nunca tinha analisado mapas de meteo antes de descobrir este forúm. Nunca tentei fazer-me de esperto, pois, sempre fui e sou humilde, senão não reconhecia os meus poucos conhecimentos nestas matérias.



Não tenhas jamais problemas em colocar aqui as tuas previsões, pois este fórum, até à data é aberto, não tem requisitos nas formações académicas e mais de 90% dos membros não têm formação na área da meteorologia. Nas previsões uns acertam mais, outros acertam menos, uns baseiam só nos modelos outros na experiência, outros são cracks nas teleconexões, etc...


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Esta saída retirou todo o frio principalmente aquela  linda entrada fria para o fds a seguir ao carnaval que era mostrada na saída das 12  mas não esquecer que é a das 18 amanha deve voltar  a por o frio  

Agora já ninguém nos tira um grande dia de chuva e vento na sexta feira dia 16


----------



## Sanxito (15 Fev 2007 às 06:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas pessoal, bem tive agora a ver o gfs e é pena a distância ser de mais de 200 horas pk podemos ter um fim de semana mesmo á maneira... uma -5 em quase todo o territótio no domingo, no sabado 985hPa mesmo na nossa linda terrinha, enfim era bonito de se ver, mas como já se sabe no k costuma dar as saídas do gfs...


----------



## rozzo (15 Fev 2007 às 09:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, bem tive agora a ver o gfs e é pena a distância ser de mais de 200 horas pk podemos ter um fim de semana mesmo á maneira... uma -5 em quase todo o territótio no domingo, no sabado 985hPa mesmo na nossa linda terrinha, enfim era bonito de se ver, mas como já se sabe no k costuma dar as saídas do gfs...



pois, se realmente a situaçao prevista para 25/26 no RUN das 00 do GFS se verificasse.. era brutal  mas ate la.. pff


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2007 às 10:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas

O ECM está diferente e para o Carnaval chuvinha e coisa e tal se calhar só da parte da tarde umas abertas 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2007021500!!!step/

O GFS Aponta para um easterly o ECM para nem tanto mas ambos têm apontado para um aumento da pressão no ártico e ontem era a 240 horas que mostrava e o das 00 a 200 a ver vamos mas, uma coisa é certa o frio vem aí a partir de 21, tive hoje a primeira confirmação e no sábado terei mais uma confirmação 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2007 às 10:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Nesta saída retirou todo o frio e meteu mais precipitação, o que era de esperar, ciclogenese para cima.... 

Logo vai ser a Hora H 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=1&ech=6


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 11:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Brigantia disse:


> Desculpem o meu atrevimento, ao tentar ver e analisar alguns mapas, mas como vos disse não percebo nada disto. Eu apenas queria que me dissesem se os estava a interpreter bem, mas já vi que vocês não estão para isso. Resta-me acompanhar o forum sem intervenção, pois gosto imenso de meteo.



Entendeste mal o que o MeteoPtg quis dizer   

Não te preocupes com o assunto e ficamos a espera de mais analises tuas das previsões...Só a erra é que se aprende.


----------



## Seavoices (15 Fev 2007 às 11:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Alguém está a acompanhar a formação nublosa que está a entrar neste momento em toda a costa norte acima de Lisboa?

Parece-me que vamos ter algumas notícias de 'flash floods' na zona Norte durante a tarde...


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 11:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



miguel disse:


> Agora já ninguém nos tira um grande dia de chuva e vento na sexta feira dia 16



Tou morto amanha...ha-de ser uma descolagem jeitosa do aeroporto...


----------



## rozzo (15 Fev 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> pois, se realmente a situaçao prevista para 25/26 no RUN das 00 do GFS se verificasse.. era brutal  mas ate la.. pff



nao foi preciso esperar mt, que a RUN das 06 ja tirou tudo


----------



## LUPER (15 Fev 2007 às 12:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seavoices disse:


> Alguém está a acompanhar a formação nublosa que está a entrar neste momento em toda a costa norte acima de Lisboa?
> 
> Parece-me que vamos ter algumas notícias de 'flash floods' na zona Norte durante a tarde...



Pois no satelite das 11.00UTC tb vi isso e até assusta, mas por aqui por Aveiro ainda não chove, mas o ceu tá muito carregado e ameaçador, aquilo formou-se em 2 ou 3 h


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2007 às 12:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



rozzo disse:


> nao foi preciso esperar mt, que a RUN das 06 ja tirou tudo



Não te preocupes pq vai voltar a meter na das 12h!

Carta do DIA
http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVP89.TIF

O monstro a norte está com excelente potencial


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



LUPER disse:


> Pois no satelite das 11.00UTC tb vi isso e até assusta, mas por aqui por Aveiro ainda não chove, mas o ceu tá muito carregado e ameaçador, aquilo formou-se em 2 ou 3 h



A rapidez impressionou e tinha realmente muito mau aspecto, mas aparentemente passou à tangente no NW de Portugal.


----------



## LUPER (15 Fev 2007 às 13:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Vince disse:


> A rapidez impressionou e tinha realmente muito mau aspecto, mas aparentemente passou à tangente no NW de Portugal.



Mas por aqui chove moderadamente, parece que a coisa está em desenvolvimento


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2007 às 14:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Os espanhóis colocam a cota de neve em 800-1.000 metros para a Extremadura no sábado, assim dão-nos esperanças brancas, mas como isto anda, já não será mau se a Serra da Estrela ficar com neve que se veja...


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2007 às 14:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Brigantia disse:


> Desculpem o meu atrevimento, ao tentar ver e analisar alguns mapas, mas como vos disse não percebo nada disto. Eu apenas queria que me dissesem se os estava a interpreter bem, mas já vi que vocês não estão para isso. Resta-me acompanhar o forum sem intervenção, pois gosto imenso de meteo.



Companheiro Brigantia, não sei ao que se referia ao certo o colega MeteoPtg, era tipo enigma . Mas nunca, NUNCA mesmo! Deixes de dizer seja o que for aqui na nossa casa meteorológica  . Tal como disse o dj_alex, a errar é que se aprende, e olha que aqui a maioria erramos hehe, eu falo por mim, mas qual o problema!? Este é um fórum de amadores e para amadores, onde existem bons profissionais , e acho que o que esses profissionais mais apreciam em nós, amadores, é o carinho que demonstramos ter pela meteorologia e o gosto pela vontade de aprender a cada momento. 

Em relação ao que tu indicás-te, com base naqueles mapas, também acho que estava correcto.  

Quanto aos modelos , estão uma desgraça, mas ainda não perdi a confiança de que vamos ter entrada fria. Ás 16:30 lá virá nova alteração .


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 14:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*






O que será a curva verde flurescente???

Será a run que usam para as previsoes que mandam ca para fora nos mapas????


----------



## GranNevada (15 Fev 2007 às 15:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sim , acho que é a saída principal , a que sai nos mapas .


----------



## GranNevada (15 Fev 2007 às 15:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Se bem que eu pensava que essa era a Krontol lauf


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2007 às 15:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



GranNevada disse:


> Se bem que eu pensava que essa era a Krontol lauf



Não sei também....

Nem percebo porque é que a linha é descontinua dia 23 de fev.


----------



## Snow (15 Fev 2007 às 15:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas tarde a todos. Esta monotonia de tempo é uma seca. Felizmente vem lá animação. 

Quanto as modelos acho que devemos ter esperança, porque eles não têm sido constantes, ora metem frio, ora tiram frio.

No entanto os modelos dão certa esperança para amanhã ao final do dia, nem que seja na nossa Serra da Estrela.

Porque ter a estância fechada em pleno mês de Fevereiro por falta de neve, não lembra a ninguem.

Abraço meteo, e que a saida das 12h nos traga boas noticias.


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2007 às 16:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

la se foi o potencial todo como esperava nesta saida  neve so acima dos 1000/1200m


----------



## Rui Ferreira (15 Fev 2007 às 17:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> la se foi o potencial todo como esperava nesta saida  neve so acima dos 1000/1200m




Bem já não é muito mau. Espero que ao menos essa previsão se mantenha.

Cump


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 21:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Hoje é a última oportunidade para este fim-de-semana. Não me parece que vá haver grande coisa, se com Runs mais favoráveis já metem a crista anticiclone a afectar-nos imagino na Run das 18h  

Vejam bem a crista anticlonica que impede a entrada do nosso querido ar polar


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2007 às 21:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Hoje é a última oportunidade para este fim-de-semana. Não me parece que vá haver grande coisa, se com Runs mais favoráveis já metem a crista anticiclone a afectar-nos imagino na Run das 18h
> 
> Vejam bem a crista anticlonica que impede a entrada do nosso querido ar polar



minho eu sempre disse que ja nao haveria algo de importante, diziam por ai que havia potencial mas nunca fikei convencido pois nunca gostei da posiçao do AA, agora so vemos a crista dele na proxima actualizaçao nao me admirava que estivesse em cima de nos  a run estar a sair vamos ver pode ser que esteja enganado espero que sim


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> minho eu sempre disse que ja nao haveria algo de importante, diziam por ai que havia potencial mas nunca fikei convencido pois nunca gostei da posiçao do AA, agora so vemos a crista dele na proxima actualizaçao nao me admirava que estivesse em cima de nos  a run estar a sair vamos ver pode ser que esteja enganado espero que sim


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2007 às 22:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

os modelos estao um nojo. pareçe que infelizmente nao me enganei o AA esta mais perto    
esqueçam as entradas frias e os potenciais. neve nao e para nos ficamos apenas com chuvinha   

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=78&mode=0


----------



## Snow (15 Fev 2007 às 22:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Calma, porque a saida chave vai ser a das 00h.

Quando ela sair falamos!!!

De qualquer maneira acredito que irá nevar acima dos 1000m, e na melhor das hipoteses 800m.

So espero que exista muita precipitação, para termos um nevão á seria.


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Snow disse:


> Calma, porque a saida chave vai ser a das 00h.
> 
> Quando ela sair falamos!!!
> 
> ...



Eu Sábado vou estar a 1200 metros para confirmar


----------



## Snow (15 Fev 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Eu Sábado vou estar a 1200 metros para confirmar



E vais ver nevar de certeza, no entanto a quantidade de neve que irá cair nõa será por aí além.

Eu aposto para um grande nevão amanhã à tarde acima dos 1600m

É desta que as estradas da serra irão ficar todas intransitáveis.


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2007 às 22:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Eu Sábado vou estar a 1200 metros para confirmar



sim sim ver para crer


----------



## Mago (15 Fev 2007 às 23:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela é capaz de cair qualquer coisa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

vamos la ter esperança ate porque o o nosso im da previsao de neve acima dos 1000 metros!


----------



## Santos (16 Fev 2007 às 01:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Creio que hoje poderá vir a ser um dia ideal para os "amantes de trovoadas".
Poderá ainda existir possibilidade de ventos ocasionalmente fortes, bem como no sul do país possivelmente poderá vir a existir potencial para um tornado. (possibilidade)
Caso esse potencial se verifique será a alegria do n/amigo Tornado.


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2007 às 09:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Amigos do fórum, vou este fim de semana para a zona da Serra da Estrela mas como não tenho correntes tenho receio de andar a subir a Serra e depois me tramar. A minha questão é a seguinte, acham que há possibilidade de nevar na Guarda ou Covilhã ou terei de ir mesmo até Sabugueiro para ver neve? Se sim, axam necessário estar a comprar correntes só para ir até 1200 metros? E já agora qual o dia mais favorável, excepto hoje?

Desculpem lá a pergunta mas eu não percebo muito de neve  

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 10:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



mirones disse:


> Amigos do fórum, vou este fim de semana para a zona da Serra da Estrela mas como não tenho correntes tenho receio de andar a subir a Serra e depois me tramar. A minha questão é a seguinte, acham que há possibilidade de nevar na Guarda ou Covilhã ou terei de ir mesmo até Sabugueiro para ver neve? Se sim, axam necessário estar a comprar correntes só para ir até 1200 metros? E já agora qual o dia mais favorável, excepto hoje?
> 
> Desculpem lá a pergunta mas eu não percebo muito de neve
> 
> Obrigado desde já!



Acima dos 900m pode cair e para p Maciço Central vai car com muita abundância a partir sobretudo a partir dos 1400m de hoje à noite até ao carnaval, salvo 12h de domingo.


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2007 às 10:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Acima dos 900m pode cair e para p Maciço Central vai car com muita abundância a partir sobretudo a partir dos 1400m de hoje à noite até ao carnaval, salvo 12h de domingo.



Obrigado pela informação. Provavelmente irei 2ª feira passar o dia à zona da Guarda, espero que com boas notícias


----------



## Rui Ferreira (16 Fev 2007 às 11:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Acima dos 900m pode cair e para p Maciço Central vai car com muita abundância a partir sobretudo a partir dos 1400m de hoje à noite até ao carnaval, salvo 12h de domingo.




Isso é que são boas notícias  No domingo lá estarei para confirmar. 

Cump


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 12:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas os ensembles nórdicos mostram mudanças muito significativas comparadamente a ontem vamos aguardar.. 
Não mostravam esta descida brusca ... e davam a tem2m a aumentar e agora dão a descer.....esperança 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Oslo_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Oslo_ens.png


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 13:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

depois da passagem desta frente o ar frio pos frontal ira instalar-se agora vamos ver com que intensidade ate pode acontecer que os modelos estejam a mostrar  menos frio do que podera acontecer e ai as cotas de neve serao mais baixas  so tenho pena que aqui nao exista precipitaçao  

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=54&mode=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=60&mode=1


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 15:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Pois é, pena a falta de precipitação para esta madrugada, penso que poderíamos ter neve acima dos 1000 metros em quantidade bem apreciável. Para terça-feira as últimas saídas retiraram-nos frio, a melhor oportunidade para ver neve a cotas não tão altas será esta madrugada, apesar da pouca precipitação


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 15:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A saída das 12h parece tirar frio mas pôr um pouco mais de precipitação para amanhã. Acho que já não vai dar para o Alto de Espinho...


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 16:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Qur Run fantástica atraou um pouco mas acho que lá para a saida de domingo já vai colocar mais em cima do dia 24, pelo menos assim o espero. 
"Reloaded" 
http://91.121.0.76/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-1-144.png?12


----------



## RTC (16 Fev 2007 às 16:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Para os mais entendidos na matéria, como é que acham que possa estar o tempo amanhã de manhã?


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 16:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não sou dos "mais entendidos", mas pelo que me parece observando apenas os modelos, poderemos ter alguma (pouca) precipitação na região Norte que será de neve entre os 1000/1200 metros.


----------



## Snow (16 Fev 2007 às 17:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Tal como eu tinha previsto, esta tarde a neve deve andar pela serra da estrela, e com uma intensidade tal que deverá chegar para cortar os acessos à torre.

Alguem sabe como está a situação na Serra?

Abraços


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 17:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



RTC disse:


> Para os mais entendidos na matéria, como é que acham que possa estar o tempo amanhã de manhã?



Amanhã e Domingo até ao fim da tarde vai estar excelente para uns passeios


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Carta do Dia
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1441.png


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 17:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Carta do Dia
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1441.png



"The beast of the East"


----------



## Mago (16 Fev 2007 às 17:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Esta superficie frontal que se aproxima vai trazer muita chuvinha na terça feira ...


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 17:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

mais para segunda pq para 3ª espero boas abertas durante a tarde mas o meteograma é engraçado durante a madrugada de 3ª aquelas barras azuis... branco para os topos das serras 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png

Bom fim de seman, falamos no dia 21.


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 17:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

só para terminar lá par o dia 18 o NE transmontano poderá ver a possibilidade de um aguaceirozito, embora as hipótese sejam baixas mas elas existem


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 18:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Já me vou embora 

mas antes deixo um cheirinho dos ensembles nesta saída e parav 24/25 hummm...   
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=180&mode=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=192&mode=2
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=180&mode=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=192&mode=2


           
espero que se mantenha, mas desta vez já são os ensembles... a ver vamos..


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O caldo ainda vai entornar..... 

















Neste caso um caldo bem gelado


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2007 às 22:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Além daquele anticiclone na escandinávia, temos também uma depressão centrada no mediterrâneo que são os dois principais ingredientes para uma potente siberiana pelo continente adentro. Infelizmente a siberiana não parece querer ir mais além do que os pirinéus...  

Neste inverno nada sai bem


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> Além daquele anticiclone na escandinávia, temos também uma depressão centrada no mediterrâneo que são os dois principais ingredientes para uma potente siberiana pelo continente adentro. Infelizmente a siberiana não parece querer ir mais além do que os pirinéus...
> 
> Neste inverno nada sai bem



 

Calma Fil! Temos ter esperanças, como diz o ditado, Até ao lavar das cestas é vindima


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E á quanto tempo o GFS tinha prognosticado algo deste tipo para o fds de 24 e 25?   pensem nisso a coisa não é nova  alguma coisa vai acontecer nessa altura


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Raro mais raro não há! O ECM consegue ver a coisa mais negra que o GFS


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 23:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Minho disse:


> Raro mais raro não há! O ECM consegue ver a coisa mais negra que o GFS



 Neste caso mais branca  simplesmente do outro mundo  devia era só faltar 3 dias mas a tendência está lá


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2007 às 23:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Que imagens tão lindas!    Até lá pufff fez-se 1 AA


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2007 às 23:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vamos lá fazer uma forcinha para ficarmos presos no Caramulo no próximo fim de semana


----------



## Santos (16 Fev 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boa noite amigos, 
Lindo, Lindo, Lindo


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas Pessoal.

Acho que seria muito engraçado de ser ver o pessoal,presos no caramulo , e nos cá por baixo a tirar umas fotinhas de recordaçao da neve


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2007 às 23:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ah e se ja se ve agua-neve em Lx  com o tempo k teve hj. Imagino nesses dias se, se vier a concretizar, Lx vai fikar enterrada em neve


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> Ah e se ja se ve agua-neve em Lx  com o tempo k teve hj. Imagino nesses dias se, se vier a concretizar, Lx vai fikar enterrada em neve



Foi de facto uma saída muito boa, mas há que não esquecer o exagero habitual do GFS a esta distância, é muito cedo sequer para saber se se vai concretizar uma entrada fria para essa altura, quanto mais para dizer que Lisboa vai ficar enterrada em neve  . Se nevar no Caramulo já ficava muito contente


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu quero ficar "enterrado" na neve é no caramulo


----------



## Nuno (17 Fev 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



tozequio disse:


> Foi de facto uma saída muito boa, mas há que não esquecer o exagero habitual do GFS a esta distância, é muito cedo sequer para saber se se vai concretizar uma entrada fria para essa altura, quanto mais para dizer que Lisboa vai ficar enterrada em neve  . Se nevar no Caramulo já ficava muito contente



aiii eu estava a goxar atençaooo!   ai amigo tozequio pensavas que estava a falar a seriu!? Por amor de deus eu estava no gozo porque agr cada vez que chove i faz um pouco do frio dizem que vem neve em Lx  Tava a gozar. Quero e muitas fotos voças do Caramulo


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> aiii eu estava a goxar atençaooo!   ai amigo tozequio pensavas que estava a falar a seriu!? Por amor de deus eu estava no gozo porque agr cada vez que chove i faz um pouco do frio dizem que vem neve em Lx  Tava a gozar. Quero e muitas fotos voças do Caramulo



Eu só "disse o que disse" para que não se começassem a criar expectativas em demasia, há que ir acompanhando a situação com alguma prudência, para não se cair no erro das previsões sobre a entrada de fim de Janeiro


----------



## Nuno (17 Fev 2007 às 00:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



tozequio disse:


> Eu só "disse o que disse" para que não se começassem a criar expectativas em demasia, há que ir acompanhando a situação com alguma prudência, para não se cair no erro das previsões sobre a entrada de fim de Janeiro



Mas aqui niguem estava a criar espectativas, pelo menos eu  Estava só a entrar numa de brincadeira. Sim eu sei mas temos que ver quando se esta a brincar quando se esta a falar a serio


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2007 às 00:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> Mas aqui niguem estava a criar espectativas, pelo menos eu  Estava só a entrar numa de brincadeira. Sim eu sei mas temos que ver quando se esta a brincar quando se esta a falar a serio



Eu sei que estavas a brincar, mas outros membros podiam não ter entendido isso  

Mas só para deixar o pessoal de água na boca deixo o meteograma para o Porto...


----------



## Nuno (17 Fev 2007 às 00:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



tozequio disse:


> Eu sei que estavas a brincar, mas outros membros podiam não ter entendido isso
> 
> Mas só para deixar o pessoal de água na boca deixo o meteograma para o Porto...



Tas a criar espectativas ao pessoal com esse meteograma amigo Tozequio    Tou a binkar tozequio   Muito bom mesmo, se isso viesse a concretizar era lindo, mas e uma situaçao que temos que vir a acompnhar


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2007 às 01:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

mas quem é que esta a brincar porradas neles quantos são onde 


      


abraços meteo


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 02:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



vaga disse:


> Mas aqui niguem estava a criar espectativas, pelo menos eu  Estava só a entrar numa de brincadeira. Sim eu sei mas temos que ver quando se esta a brincar quando se esta a falar a serio



Pois temos    

De guardar e mais tarde recordar... (atenção que é a saída das 18h )


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2007 às 06:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois temos
> 
> De guardar e mais tarde recordar... (atenção que é a saída das 18h )











nao quero ser desmancha prazeres mas fico um pouco admirado como voces ainda acreditam nos gfs, gem,  ECMWF ect a longo prazo  criam-se expectativas falsas perde-se tempo e ganha-se desilusões   mais uma vez o gfs foi do 8 ao 80


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2007 às 20:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

este topico parece esquecido porque sera   os modelos mostram-nos alguma chuva e uma primavera antecipada a nivel de temperaturas


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 20:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> nao quero ser desmancha prazeres mas fico um pouco admirado como voces ainda acreditam nos gfs, gem,  ECMWF ect a longo prazo  criam-se expectativas falsas perde-se tempo e ganha-se desilusões   mais uma vez o gfs foi do 8 ao 80



Quem disse que acredita?   São tendências e como sabemos muito duvidosas, ainda para mais a saída das 18h não serve para nada, apenas confundir ainda mais.
Agora que os modelos não estão a lidar bem com a situação isso é claro como a neve!  



spiritmind disse:


> este topico parece esquecido porque sera   os modelos mostram-nos alguma chuva e uma primavera antecipada a nivel de temperaturas



Veremos amigo spiritmind... veremos!. Para o FDS que vem o ECM contínua a colocar a ISO 0 no nosso Norte , e ainda a vão retirar e voltar a colocar, enfim a dança do costume!  
E ninguém disse que a boa entrada de ar frio tem de ser ainda em Fevereiro, bem pode ser em Março . Depois falamos e atenção não estou a dizer que vai ser a cota zero de Norte a Sul, falo em cotas médias .






Estão a começar a actualização da Run das 12h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2007 às 21:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

É bom sonhar milagres como esses só ocorrem quando menos esperamos   os modelos estão muito baralhados nao sabem para que lado cair frio ou calor.

E o nosso espião AA entra logo em funções quando os milagres se estão a gerar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 21:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Contínuo a aguardar pela finalização da actualização das 12h do ECM...
A coisa promete!


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2007 às 21:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

eu ja ca volto pra saber das ultimas


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2007 às 21:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Os modelos são de graça nao custa nada mandar umas maluqueiras cá para fora


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2007 às 22:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Enfim, não é nada que já não esperassemos!  O nosso clima é mm assim, não ha nada a fazer, so me resta pensar como seria se não existisse AA dos Açores e Corrente do Golfo! Mas existem!   Que venha chuva, e mta, pois o incendios no verão, ao contrario da neve, são certinhos, não são necessarios modelos para prever isso infelizmente!   SINTRA segue com 16.1º ... Vou pa night... Aguardo desenvolvimentos...


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2007 às 22:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Para mim alguma coisa não está bem modelizada....


*Como é que com esta estabilidade barométrica tão grande:*








*
Pode dar origem a precipatações tão intensas   *







Os modelos não andam bem,não não...


----------



## Luis França (17 Fev 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Talvez os modelos não incluam todas as variáveis disponíveis....

*The insides of clouds may be the key to climate change*

As climate change scientists develop ever more sophisticated climate models to project an expected path of temperature change, it is becoming increasingly important to include the effects of aerosols on clouds, according to Joyce E. Penner, a leading atmospheric scientist at the University of Michigan.

http://www.physorg.com/news90942463.html


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2007 às 00:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Amanha ou segunda o frio vai ser colocado de novo...se não for é para esquecer... Agora segunda e terça vai chover muito principalmente madrugada de terça mas isso pode variar ainda mas chuva forte e trovoada é bem possível


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2007 às 17:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Os modelos não mostram nada de significativo até 180h, o pior inverno de todos os tempos está prestes a concretizar-se se nada o evitar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Fev 2007 às 18:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

nem mais este ano e para eskecer...
acredito que iremos ter um verao quente com fortes trovoadas e muito tempestuoso! o inverno ja la vai...


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2007 às 19:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu acho que ainda falta qualquer coisa. No entanto já sabíamos que seria ameno, ou não . Lá que não tenham dado ouvidos ao Seringador isso é uma coisa, agora que por aqui já tínhamos essa informação isso é inegável .
Mas ainda assim, e apesar do pontual e efémero do episódio, aqui em Elvas nevou por 3 vezes em 2 dias! Sem acumulação é certo, mas ela marcou acto de presença, o que já é um destaque . Não sei precisar o ano mas foi em 96 ou 97, que fez a mesma visita (sem acumular), como tal tinha-mos um intervalo de 10 anitos!
Quando aqui postamos ou bem que o fazemos numa perspectiva real nacional, ou então temos de referir que é apenas o ponto de vista pessoal local, como parece ser o caso...

Talvez, e até parece indicarem isso as análises do IM, o Norte esteja a aquecer e o Sul a arrefecer , tal como parece ser um pouco o que sucede entre o H. N e o H. S. . Ou não?


----------



## ALV72 (19 Fev 2007 às 12:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

E caro Seringador, já há previsões para Sábado para Vieira do Minho ( Rali Torrié ) ?
Em principio vou lá estar com o " Capitão " como é habitual .

Joao


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2007 às 12:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu acho que ainda falta qualquer coisa. No entanto já sabíamos que seria ameno, ou não . Lá que não tenham dado ouvidos ao Seringador isso é uma coisa, agora que por aqui já tínhamos essa informação isso é inegável .
> Mas ainda assim, e apesar do pontual e efémero do episódio, aqui em Elvas nevou por 3 vezes em 2 dias! Sem acumulação é certo, mas ela marcou acto de presença, o que já é um destaque . Não sei precisar o ano mas foi em 96 ou 97, que fez a mesma visita (sem acumular), como tal tinha-mos um intervalo de 10 anitos!
> Quando aqui postamos ou bem que o fazemos numa perspectiva real nacional, ou então temos de referir que é apenas o ponto de vista pessoal local, como parece ser o caso...
> 
> Talvez, e até parece indicarem isso as análises do IM, o Norte esteja a aquecer e o Sul a arrefecer , tal como parece ser um pouco o que sucede entre o H. N e o H. S. . Ou não?



esqueçam o inverno eu ja tinha dito isso a uns dias preparem-se e para a primavera e para o chinelinho pois as minimas iram subir em flecha


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2007 às 15:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Apesar dos modelos nada indicarem nesse sentido, eu continuo a acreditar numa entrada fria, que acontecerá mais dia menos dia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Fev 2007 às 15:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

O Accuweather preve neve para esta noite para Chaves e tmb para amanha!  Pena n ser credível


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2007 às 16:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> O Accuweather preve neve para esta noite para Chaves e tmb para amanha!  Pena n ser credível



nem vale a pena olhar para essas previsoes pois esses senhores nem devem saber em que paralelo se encontra o nosso pais  
os modelos nao melhoram


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mas que bela primavera antecipada que o GFS prevê para o fim do mês  



kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu acho que ainda falta qualquer coisa. No entanto já sabíamos que seria ameno, ou não . Lá que não tenham dado ouvidos ao Seringador isso é uma coisa, agora que por aqui já tínhamos essa informação isso é inegável .
> Mas ainda assim, e apesar do pontual e efémero do episódio, aqui em Elvas nevou por 3 vezes em 2 dias! Sem acumulação é certo, mas ela marcou acto de presença, o que já é um destaque . Não sei precisar o ano mas foi em 96 ou 97, que fez a mesma visita (sem acumular), como tal tinha-mos um intervalo de 10 anitos!
> Quando aqui postamos ou bem que o fazemos numa perspectiva real nacional, ou então temos de referir que é apenas o ponto de vista pessoal local, como parece ser o caso...
> 
> Talvez, e até parece indicarem isso as análises do IM, o Norte esteja a aquecer e o Sul a arrefecer , tal como parece ser um pouco o que sucede entre o H. N e o H. S. . Ou não?



Já houve invernos bem mais quentes que este, como por exemplo 95/96, 96/97, 97/98, 98/99, 00/01, 01/02, 02/03, 03/04, mas nem por isso deixaram de ter no mínimo uma boa situação de neve em todo ou quase todo o interior. Essa neve de Elvas, até para os padrões elvenses foi fraquita! Mas mesmo assim já nevou mais que aqui, só para veres como este inverno foi podre por aqui, o mais podre de sempre seguramente.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2007 às 20:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> Mas que bela primavera antecipada que o GFS prevê para o fim do mês
> 
> 
> 
> Já houve invernos bem mais quentes que este, como por exemplo 95/96, 96/97, 97/98, 98/99, 00/01, 01/02, 02/03, 03/04, mas nem por isso deixaram de ter no mínimo uma boa situação de neve em todo ou quase todo o interior. Essa neve de Elvas, até para os padrões elvenses foi fraquita! Mas mesmo assim já nevou mais que aqui, só para veres como este inverno foi podre por aqui, o mais podre de sempre seguramente.



Sim tens razão, mas olha ainda acredito numa nevada por aí antes da Primavera!


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Estou  a ver a coisa negra negra negra   

Sem sinais de mudança...

Amanhã pode haver alguma surpresa em alguma montanhas do norte a partir dos 1000 metros... eu vou tentar confirmar


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2007 às 15:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim tens razão, mas olha ainda acredito numa nevada por aí antes da Primavera!



amigo kim o melhor sera esperarmos sentados pois vamos ter de esperar ai por novembro ou dezembro no minimo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 21:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem acho que até ao final de Fevereiro ainda vai haver surpresas para a Serra e terras circundantes da mesma.

A noite de amanhã vai ser porreira em termos de precepitação


----------



## Senador (21 Fev 2007 às 03:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mudem o nome deste tópico para Suicídios pff...


----------



## Seringador (21 Fev 2007 às 10:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas, espero que tenham passado um bom Carnaval 

bem o Iverno não é só neve, apesar de ontem ter visto a cair sem acumulação a 900m e sleet a 800/700, o Inverno é frio anticiclónico, frentes activas, humidade e alguma neve apara cotas altas.
este ano já tivemos a cotas baixas e existem muitos anos semelhantes a este e mesmo piores como 97 e 98. 
Contudo acho que o frio vem a seguir ao próximo 4ª crescente, além de que ontem e hoje já arrefeceu pela 1ª vez a valores normais e ligeiramente abaixo e depois para a frente o anticiclone irá ganhar posição na Ibéria de depois ajudará arrefecer as coisas


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 16:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

os modelos cada vez estao mais quentinhos   a iso 0 é uma miragem  
viva a primavera


----------



## Seringador (21 Fev 2007 às 17:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por falar em Primavera *actualizei no blog *a previsão a Longo Prazo com tendências para o ano 2007 no que toca ás temperaturas e precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 17:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Por falar em Primavera *actualizei no blog *a previsão a Longo Prazo com tendências para o ano 2007 no que toca ás temperaturas e precipitação.



Tá visto que os meses de Verão vão ser bastante amenos e humidos    Agosto então é o mês que mais me agrada para dar cabo das férias de muita gente.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2007 às 17:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> os modelos cada vez estao mais quentinhos   a iso 0 é uma miragem
> viva a primavera



Este ano ainda neva spirit! Tu vais ver... 

Os modelos ainda mudam, tudo muda! 



Seringador disse:


> Por falar em Primavera *actualizei no blog *a previsão a Longo Prazo com tendências para o ano 2007 no que toca ás temperaturas e precipitação.



Excelente análise Seringador!   
Já vi que é melhor não guardar lá muito para o fundo os casaquitos!


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2007 às 20:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Este ano ainda neva spirit! Tu vais ver...
> 
> Os modelos ainda mudam, tudo muda!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2007 às 20:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> *Este ano ainda neva spirit! Tu vais ver... *
> 
> Os modelos ainda mudam, tudo muda!
> 
> ...





Tua andas muito optimista quanto à...neve   


Faço minhas estas tuas palavras sobre a excelente análise feita pelo Seringador  
É para seguir atento  vamos ver o que o ano nos reserva   !!???


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Por falar em Primavera *actualizei no blog *a previsão a Longo Prazo com tendências para o ano 2007 no que toca ás temperaturas e precipitação.



correndo o risco de ter sido desantento e me ter escapado algo a ver o blog, era so para perguntar de onde veem os valores concretos que tao nos graficos com as previsoes que apresentas?


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2007 às 22:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Excelente análise a tua Seringador, tu que acertas a 99% não dás espaço para muitas dúvidas.


----------



## RMira (23 Fev 2007 às 11:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Quer-me parecer que pelas saídas e posição do A no inicio do mês de Março favorece as entradas que eu tenho mais saudades (SW) com muita chuva, vento e trovoada. Bem sei que ainda é muito cedo mas vejo uma evolução no sentido de permitir essas entradas no inicio do mês de Março, porque até lá vai ser muito monótono cá para o Sul.

Será que vamos ter um "Março marcagão, manhãs de Inverno, tardes de Verão"?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas Tardes amigos!

VRSA

Temp_actual: 20.2Cº

Ceu muito nublado (o caracteristico tempo de trovoada)!

Previsao para a Tarde;

               Possibilidade de ocorrencia de Trovoada e aguaceiros moderados;

Estado do Mar;

               Neste momento esta 1 metro de SW;
               A previsao é que suba aos 4 metros de oeste/SW
               Temp_actual_mar_VRSA: 16.2cº

Ai para o centro prevejo tambem a possibilidade de trovoadas para o final da tarde!!


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2007 às 00:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Mais uma vez o gfs a divagar


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 00:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> Mais uma vez o gfs a divagar



Não sei não      embora ache pessoalmente que vai ser pior.


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2007 às 01:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



spiritmind disse:


> Mais uma vez o gfs a divagar



Brincadeiras de mau gosto    para estes sedentos de neve e frio  


Nota-se uma certa tendência para retirar a dorsal de cima da PI no fim da próxima semana.... pode ser que permita um mergulho mais a sul de alguma depressão com o consequente arraste do ar polar


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2007 às 01:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

É capaz de ter algo de verdade... Senão vejamos, há frio mas o problema é a precipitação .  











Eu não vos ando a avisar Há alguns dias, o frio ainda vem aí! Preparem-se porque vai ser memoravel!


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2007 às 01:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Eu já não acredito muito em frio a sério, claro que ainda é perfeitamente possível chegar-nos uma iso 0 ou até -1 ou -2 com precipitação e com isso nevar pelos 800-900 metros, mas mais do que isso já me parece miragem infelizmente  Acho que já nem os nossos amigos de Bragança vão-se safar


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 12:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Vá lá não sejam pessimistas os modelos tanto põe como tiram ciram-se utênticas surpresas que nem os modelos conseguem prever


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2007 às 13:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ola amigos... Cheguem ontem de Madrid e sabem uma coisa... Lá é que estão em maus lençois, não pedem neve! Pedem chuva! Visto do avião uma cor laranja da terra desoladora! As barragens a 30% da capacidade, pub por todo o lado a pedir para poupar água! Impressionante!  Avanço do deserto? Olhem que parece mesmo! Quanto aos modelos... Simplesmente não acredito neles, mas oxalá se concretizem!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 13:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola amigos... Cheguem ontem de Madrid e sabem uma coisa... Lá é que estão em maus lençois, não pedem neve! Pedem chuva! Visto do avião uma cor laranja da terra desoladora! As barragens a 30% da capacidade, pub por todo o lado a pedir para poupar água! Impressionante!  Avanço do deserto? Olhem que parece mesmo! Quanto aos modelos... Simplesmente não acredito neles, mas oxalá se concretizem!



Pois mas para eles isso já normal essencialmente no sul mas ainda vão ver muita agua este ano se o Anticiclone deixar


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2007 às 14:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

os modelos sao uma autentica palhaçada pois ja retiraram tudo outra vez


----------



## Nuno (24 Fev 2007 às 14:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Ñ sei o que comentar em relação áh meteo, pois já ñ se pode confiar nem se bazear em nada   Por isso desejo um xelente FDS a todos os membros deste forum


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2007 às 17:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vá lá não sejam pessimistas os modelos tanto põe como tiram ciram-se utênticas surpresas que nem os modelos conseguem prever



Já reparaste que andas a dizer isso deste o outono?  

A saida das 12 tem uma situação espectacular e duradoura para neve em cotas médias, mas é no 2º painel!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2007 às 19:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Olá amigos, isto é realmente preocupante! Tenho 21 anos e desde sempre nevou em Chaves todos os invernos... Tivemos anos quentes, anos frios, anos chuvosos, anos secos, contudo sempre nevou durante estes ultimos 21 anos da minha breve existencia... Apesar do meu cepticismo em relação ao aquecimento global e às mudanças climaticas, contra factos não há argumentos...  Acho que os nevoes no nordeste transmontano serão em breve boas recordaçoes...    Sai tudo, maternidades, urgencias, até o frio e a neve!!! Ao ministro sempre se pode fazer um caldinho, mas ao São Pedro...


----------



## Mago (24 Fev 2007 às 19:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Por aqui na Beira Alta aonde os nevoes que nos faziam ter mini-ferias da escola nos anos 90 e 80 acabaram, os Invernos aqui perderam a essência, seja do aquecimento do arrefecimento ou do que seja mas que o clima está mudado isso está.
De volta ao tópico pelos modelos parece que o tempo húmido vai dar um pouco de descanso temos anticiclone estalado outra vez.


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2007 às 20:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Fil disse:


> Já reparaste que andas a dizer isso deste o outono?
> 
> A saida das 12 tem uma situação espectacular e duradoura para neve em cotas médias, mas é no 2º painel!



sinceramente nao sei com ainda conseguem estar com esperança  meus amigos o inverno em termos de neve a cotas baixas e intermedias acabou as arvores a florir que o digam   por este andar andamos de t-shirt e andam a dizer que vem ai neve


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 21:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Não se esqueçam que o mês de Outubro e Novembro foram muito quentes e chuvosos o que permitiu que o clima se confundi-se e que o frio fosse adiado por isso ele ainda vai aparecer.   

A natureza não faz nada em vão.


----------



## LUPER (25 Fev 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bons modelos, aguardem pelo dia 5 de Março em frente. Quantos aos lamentos, não percebo o pq? Mas já acabou o inverno ou a primavera?


----------



## Seringador (26 Fev 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A partir deste FDS o padrão vai-se alterar e para a Lua Cheia, boas mudanças podem ocorrer e o frio de de Março pode fazer-se sentir em altitude 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...rope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=70

O Março ainda tem muito para dar....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2007 às 17:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas tardes!!

Pelas previsoes, o calor vai continuar!! e possivelmente vamos registar a centro e sul do pais uma subida da temp para os proximos 4 dias, com ventos predominantes de sul / sudoeste (ventos amenos a quentes)!!

Desculpem ser desmancha prazeres!!  

Enquanto a Março, vai ter muito para dar seringador, mas em termos de trovoadas e situaçoes algo anomalas!! Pode haver a meio do mes um arrefecimento de altitude que podera ser de neve a cotas elevadas mas...
fica o mas...

pelas minhas previsoes este ano sera muito quente!! anormalmente quente!!

E tambem é de reforçar o  Tropical que se vai mexer neste mes, assim espero!!

Ate la amigos meteos, bem podem esperar pela neve no janeiro que vem...pelo menos a baixas altitudes!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

Os ventos de Africa andam por ai!!!  

VRSA

Temp_actual: 22.3Cº

A começar a diminuir e vento fraco a fresco de sudoeste!!


----------



## Seringador (26 Fev 2007 às 18:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;30669 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes!!
> 
> Pelas previsoes, o calor vai continuar!! e possivelmente vamos registar a centro e sul do pais uma subida da temp para os proximos 4 dias, com ventos predominantes de sul / sudoeste (ventos amenos a quentes)!!
> 
> ...




Oa calor vai desaparecer apartir de 4ª feira, quero dizer o Sol, pq quente não está, nada de especial.... já fui para a praia em Março aqui no Norte com 26ºC em 1990 
 Quanto ao ano vai ser anómalo e ameno, tipo 2002 ou 85, ou 81....
O Abril também trará algumas surpresas....

Para já existe potencial para mudanças na Europa do Norte  e....


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2007 às 23:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Lindo... lindo... lindo....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2007 às 00:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Realmente é lindo, mas tal como eu já devem saber o capitulo seguinte!  AA em força! É o costume!  Esperem para ver!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2007 às 12:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Oa calor vai desaparecer apartir de 4ª feira, quero dizer o Sol, pq quente não está, nada de especial.... já fui para a praia em Março aqui no Norte com 26ºC em 1990
> Quanto ao ano vai ser anómalo e ameno, tipo 2002 ou 85, ou 81....
> O Abril também trará algumas surpresas....
> 
> Para já existe potencial para mudanças na Europa do Norte  e....



Bons dias... 

Parece que o frio nao teima em vir, nem para quarta nem para este fim de semana!!

Vai haver uma ligeira descida na quarta na zona norte e centro e uma pequena subida no sul...mas as max andarao na media dos 20 em todo o pais!!(praticamente)

O tempo primaveril vai continuar...


----------



## Seringador (27 Fev 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem o que é que vos dizia depois da Lua cheia...  
O ECM suporta também esta situação e reparem onde vai a linha de dam e para o ECM colocar a 540dam até Coimbra e a 534 na Corunha e uma isolinha sem informação no Golfo da Biscaya é suspeito.... 
Se se concretizar é queda de neve acima do 700m     
Talvez possa ser a melhor situação de frio com precipitação até agora neste ano, desta feita para o Norte 

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2007022700!!/

O vento e a ondulação forte tb se vão fazer sentir, sobretudo a Norte do tejo até dia 5 e depois no dia 6 em todo o território que poderão fazer mais estragos na Orla costeira...
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...!168!Europe!pop!od!oper!w_uv_rh!2007022700!!/


----------



## dj_alex (27 Fev 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;30724 disse:
			
		

> O tempo primaveril vai continuar...




Como estão as amendoeiras por aí??

Em alguns locais de Espanha, já é possivel ver amendoeiras em flor.


----------



## Seringador (27 Fev 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Como estão as amendoeiras por aí??
> 
> Em alguns locais de Espanha, já é possivel ver amendoeiras em flor.



Aqui é Normal por esta altura  , mas onde de reparar que muitas outras espécies de árvores, sobretudo de jardim, estiveram mais tarde com folhas e acho que este ano virão também mais tarde


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2007 às 15:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Como estão as amendoeiras por aí??
> 
> Em alguns locais de Espanha, já é possivel ver amendoeiras em flor.



Sim, ja estao a brotar... As flores ja se veem!!  

Esta muito calor aqui hoje!!

Estou com 23Cº!!   Bom para a praia!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2007 às 16:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;30743 disse:
			
		

> Sim, ja estao a brotar... As flores ja se veem!!
> 
> Esta muito calor aqui hoje!!
> 
> Estou com 23Cº!!   Bom para a praia!!



Se quizeres teclar no menseger estou online. Já tomei a liberdade de adicionar o teu. o meu é migminho@hotmail.com

um abraço


----------



## Mago (27 Fev 2007 às 16:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Como estão as amendoeiras por aí??
> 
> Em alguns locais de Espanha, já é possivel ver amendoeiras em flor.



A Capital das Amendoeiras em Flor é Foz Côa também Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo dá um ar da sua graça, aliás nestas alturas têm festas e juntam milhares de pessoas.

O tempo de Primavera está aí, mas a estação que se segue é interessante já diz o ditado popular:

"Março Marçelha, de manhã pinga a telha, à tarde zune a abelha, à noite arreganha o dente a ovelha"


----------



## Seringador (27 Fev 2007 às 16:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mago disse:


> A Capital das Amendoeiras em Flor é Foz Côa também Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo dá um ar da sua graça, aliás nestas alturas têm festas e juntam milhares de pessoas.
> 
> O tempo de Primavera está aí, mas a estação que se segue é interessante já diz o ditado popular:
> 
> "Março Marçelha, de manhã pinga a telha, à tarde zune a abelha, à noite arreganha o dente a ovelha"




Bom diatado Mago e também , "Março traz o Inverno no regaço!"
ou "Em Março tanto trabalho como o que faço"

"Março Ventoso, Abril Chuvoso" 

Vila flor e o Vale da Vilariça são deslumbrantes, já D. Dinis deu o foral e colocou o Nome Vila Flor em honra da Raínha por se vislumbrar uma paisagem de flores  nas amendoeiras em Fevereiro.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2007 às 17:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Mago disse:


> A Capital das Amendoeiras em Flor é Foz Côa também Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo dá um ar da sua graça, aliás nestas alturas têm festas e juntam milhares de pessoas.
> 
> O tempo de Primavera está aí, mas a estação que se segue é interessante já diz o ditado popular:
> 
> "Março Marçelha, de manhã pinga a telha, à tarde zune a abelha, à noite arreganha o dente a ovelha"



Há mais de uma semana que vi várias amendoeiras em flor na “terra quente” (acho que estão a florir na época normal).


----------



## Mago (27 Fev 2007 às 21:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Sim Dan estão dentro da época, as respectivas festas também se realizam nestas alturas em que há um corropio de excursões para o Douro (terra quente), naturalmente Guarda, Trancoso, não abundam muitas amendoeiras encontram-se uma ou outra esporádica, até porque estamos em locais mais frios e ainda a uns 45km do Douro, dos vales quentes e xistosos.
Já agora convido a todos a virem à Feira dos Sabores, do Artesanato do Nordeste da Beira nos dias 9,10,11 de Março em Trancoso.

Bem pelas ultimas saídas do GSF daqui a uma semana parece que vem aí a chuvinha outra vez...


----------



## duncan (27 Fev 2007 às 21:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

já viram a privisao para dia 6 de março parece que pormete


----------



## dj_alex (27 Fev 2007 às 21:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



duncan disse:


> já viram a privisao para dia 6 de março parece que pormete



Uma frase tão pequena, com pelo menos 2 erros!!

Vamos lá ter cuidado malta


----------



## duncan (27 Fev 2007 às 21:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



dj_alex disse:


> Uma frase tão pequena, com pelo menos 2 erros!!
> 
> Vamos lá ter cuidado malta



eu sei,vou tomar mais cuidado à Previsâo e Promete


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Fev 2007 às 21:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



duncan disse:


> já viram a privisao para dia 6 de março parece que pormete



boas

o que andas a fumar eu tb quero   

lisboa





abraços meteo


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Fev 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> o que andas a fumar eu tb quero
> 
> ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 02:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> o que andas a fumar eu tb quero
> 
> ...



   

Só mesmo tu! Ganda maluco!   

Para além da possivel chuvada no dia 6, já repararam nesteas 2 situações:  






   





   

E contínuo a afirmar que a neve ainda nos vai visitar e bem...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2007 às 11:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Isso não é chuva é um diluvio   quem me dera a mim que acontecesse


----------



## Seringador (28 Fev 2007 às 13:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Bem é o que tenho vindo a escrever... " março ainda tem muito para dar..."

Para esses dias 6 e 7 promete muita chuvinha e neve com fartura acima dos 1500m


----------



## Seringador (28 Fev 2007 às 16:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

Boas,

Ainda vamos ter uma agitação da ondulação a partir de sábado e parece que poderemos ter alguma sorte no eclipse aqui para o Norte a ver vamos, pq depois no Domingo ainda vai estar instabilidade... 

Nos Açores a partir da Trade de sábado vai ficar fresco e se ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro por trás possivelmente, pode nevar acima dos 800m para o Pico.
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif


----------



## Seringador (28 Fev 2007 às 16:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

A Ondulação ainda se vai fazer sentir e é Lua Cheia  

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2007 às 16:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ainda vamos ter uma agitação da ondulação a partir de sábado e parece que poderemos ter alguma sorte no eclipse aqui para o Norte a ver vamos, pq depois no Domingo ainda vai estar instabilidade...
> 
> ...



E aqui para São Miguel á alguma possibilidade remota de neve no Pico da Vara a 1103 metros de altitude? Mesmo que seja neve sem acumular o misturada com chuva.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 17:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

É pena é haver falta de precipitação!  Até seria giro com uma iso -2 a tocar no arquipelago!   










De qualquer modo MiguelMinhoto prepara-te para uns dias fresquinhos!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E aqui para São Miguel á alguma possibilidade remota de neve no Pico da Vara a 1103 metros de altitude? Mesmo que seja neve sem acumular o misturada com chuva.



O problema será a falta de precipitação  porque na minha opinião tinha sim!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> O problema será a falta de precipitação  porque na minha opinião tinha sim!



Pois amigo Kim, no Domingo passado na Ribeira Grande e na Lagoa estava um dia quente perto dos 20 graus, subi até á lagoa do fogo a 947 metros portanto menos cerca de 200 metros que o Pico da Vara e estava um nevoeiro cerrado, tocado a vento, bastante frio por sinal, não deveria estar mais do que 9 a 10 graus

Hoje aqui em Ponta Delgada está bom tempo e sensação de muito calor. Bem é preciso uns dias mais fresquinhos para refrescar por cá
Esta humidade alta misturada com calor dá cabo de mim


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 17:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pois amigo Kim, no Domingo passado na Ribeira Grande e na Lagoa estava um dia quente perto dos 20 graus, subi até á lagoa do fogo a 947 metros portanto menos cerca de 200 metros que o Pico da Vara e estava um nevoeiro cerrado, tocado a vento, bastante frio por sinal, não deveria estar mais do que 9 a 10 graus
> 
> Hoje aqui em Ponta Delgada está bom tempo e sensação de muito calor. Bem é preciso uns dias mais fresquinhos para refrescar por cá
> Esta humidade alta misturada com calor dá cabo de mim



Claro o facto de não haver Sol e o windchill juntos fazem das suas por isso essa grande diferença!
Realmente para um transmontano esse tipo de clima deve ser de loucos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2007 às 17:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Claro o facto de não haver Sol e o windchill juntos fazem das suas por isso essa grande diferença!
> Realmente para um transmontano esse tipo de clima deve ser de loucos!



Caro amigo transmontano não, minhoto, eu sou de Braga . Mas tenho também uma costela transmontana da região do barroso porque os meus avós eram de Montalegre. 

Realmente aqui o tempo é de loucos. Hoje já me fartei de transpirar como andasse a correr a maratona. Estão só 17º mas parece que estão mais de 25 com esta humidade. E quando só dão chuva para os açores na tv até dá vontade de rir


----------



## Kraliv (28 Fev 2007 às 18:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Claro o facto de não haver Sol e o windchill juntos fazem das suas por isso essa grande diferença!
> *Realmente para um transmontano* esse tipo de clima deve ser de loucos!





Desde a apresentação do MiguelMINHOTO   que o Kim insiste, insiste em querer que ele seja...Transmontano.


Até lhe deu o Brasão de Bragança


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 18:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2007 (I)*

 
Pois é quero que sejas transmontano à força!


----------

